# The Dry Creek Drought Driveler



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not tingly anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Officially, here at the house, in the shade, it is 104.0 degrees, as I type this...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Officially, here at the house, in the shade, it is 104.0 degrees, as I type this...


 Quit typin it and maybe it'll go away!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit typin it and maybe it'll go away!!!



Dude, it was even worse on the coast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit typin it and maybe it'll go away!!!





I`d like to place an order for a cold front to roll in. As in  a blizzard...


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Officially, here at the house, in the shade, it is 104.0 degrees, as I type this...


Purdy much the same here  . What makes it worse is humidity and dang it... skeeters are still finding me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to place an order for a cold front to roll in. As in a blizzard...


 
You don't ask for much do you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't ask for much do you?





A cool front, maybe???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A cool front, maybe???


 
How bout' more rain? Cept for SOWEGA doesn't juice up again until late Thursday or early Friday... It's gonna be a miserable week in the dust bowl.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't ask for much do you?



I find that a reasonable, if wasted request!
And it's not 104 outside either.





It's 103!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout' more rain? Cept for SOWEGA doesn't juice up again until late Thursday or early Friday... It's gonna be a miserable week in the dust bowl.





We need rain!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A cool front, maybe???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout' more rain? Cept for SOWEGA doesn't juice up again until late Thursday or early Friday... It's gonna be a miserable week in the dust bowl.



Yes it is!
I'm really beginning to hate summertime!
Sucks to be outside.
$67,000 a month power bill....
I'm gonna have to grill these pork chops in my dadgum underwear!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We need rain!!!!



Wash the truck. Leave the windows down. That usually works for me  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes it is!
> I'm really beginning to hate summertime!
> Sucks to be outside.
> $67,000 a month power bill....
> I'm gonna have to grill these pork chops in my dadgum underwear!



Hey, Chuck!
How you holding up, Bro?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Wash the truck. Leave the windows down. That usually works for me  .



Hey, MP!
My BiL says that Lake Jordan is in the worst shape he's ever seen. Is the Tallapoosa and Bama river both low as well?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2011)

The Fadder's Day pecan pies have been baked and distributed so now it's too hot in the house to cook anything fancy.

Weziz havin burgers. 

And yes I agree,  cooler temps will be more than welcomed this year. I hope we're freezing our behinds off by mid October this year.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Chuck!
> How you holding up, Bro?



Doing okay. Just taking it one day at the time!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Wash the truck. Leave the windows down. That usually works for me  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

anybody wanna come play in Koi pond stew?
Ain't looking forward to this......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Doing okay. Just taking it one day at the time!
> Thanks for asking!



Hi Chuckypoo!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, MP!
> My BiL says that Lake Jordan is in the worst shape he's ever seen. Is the Tallapoosa and Bama river both low as well?



Hey Bama, how y'all?  Jordan's not good but fishin around grass beds has been good. Course all rivers are LOW. Dove fields dead dry. Lot's a rain around Huntsville last week but not much a nuthin down here. Gonna be a sad deer season if things don't change. 

My only good news to you would be 'Roll Tide'. I switched


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody wanna come play in Koi pond stew?
> Ain't looking forward to this......



Uhmmm.....



EWE


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Hey Bama, how y'all?  Jordan's not good but fishin around grass beds has been good. Course all rivers are LOW. Dove fields dead dry. Lot's a rain around Huntsville last week but not much a nuthin down here. Gonna be a sad deer season if things don't change.
> 
> My only good news to you would be 'Roll Tide'. I switched



Welcome to the dark side, brother......


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody wanna come play in Koi pond stew?
> Ain't looking forward to this......



Uummm...no!
I'd come help, but then we would need 2 ambulances!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Uhmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> EWE



would you at least get that last floater for me? He's kinda stanky!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Chuckypoo!!!



Well hello there!
Hope you and yours have been doing good!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> would you at least get that last floater for me? He's kinda stanky!



You want me to chum the pond?  


Told you seafood stinks.


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 19, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes it is!
> I'm really beginning to hate summertime!
> I'm gonna have to grill these pork chops in my dadgum underwear!



Now that's a picture I don't want to think about 

Long time chuck. Doin OK  .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

All of you gentlemen, Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> All of you gentlemen, Happy Fathers Day.



Thank you kindly. 

Just got back from a weekend in Blue Ridge. Never got hotter than about 80 while we were there. I didn't wanna leave.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Now that's a picture I don't want to think about
> 
> Long time chuck. Doin OK  .



But I can do it where I live!
I'm good.....hope you are as well!



Nicodemus said:


> All of you gentlemen, Happy Fathers Day.



"Gentlemen"?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Work ?????*

Oh and just FYI....my job that I took after closing my business will be non-existent come 7/15. Any of you fellow drivelers who has a minute can check out my looking for work thread in the Help Wanted / Job Needed forum.
Any help in the NE Georgia area would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 19, 2011)

Night ya'll.
Thanks go out to Keebies and 243 Savage for getting me back online here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Take care, Chuck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Time to put on my swimmy trunks and arm floats. I figure theres about 200 pounds of leaves and sticks need getting out of the fish pond.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

Anybody want a free cornish game rooster? un-cooked and still some what featherd ...




Little  got me two more times.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

okay, that was just ghastly. Anybody know a koi pond owner that wants 2 more fish? I just need to drain it and start over. I refuse to burn out another pump( #5 is dead now). I go thru a pump every year to year and a half. Its just a bad design and the pump gets clogged up rapidly.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was just ghastly. Anybody know a koi pond owner that wants 2 more fish? I just need to drain it and start over. I refuse to burn out another pump( #5 is dead now). I go thru a pump every year to year and a half. Its just a bad design and the pump gets clogged up rapidly.



Sushi ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sushi ?



I don't eat pets. Besides, carp are nasty tasting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't eat pets. Besides, carp are nasty tasting.


 Actually in Japan, when a guest of high honor is hosted in a house for dinner, it is considered a great compliment to be served one of their most prized Koi. Now, their prized Koi might be a little different from yours...


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't eat pets. Besides, carp are nasty tasting.



Catfish bait?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Dang....I'm cold!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually in Japan, when a guest of high honor is hosted in a house for dinner, it is considered a great compliment to be served one of their most prized Koi. Now, their prized Koi might be a little different from yours...


 
It should also be noted that you will go blind trying to find this fact on google because it is a total fabrication...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It should also be noted that you will go blind trying to find this fact on google because it is a total fabrication...


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

How have you been Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> How have you been Nic?





Not too bad, son. Just puttin` up with the heat and drought, good as I can. Thanks for askin`. How about yourself?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Actually in Japan, when a guest of high honor is hosted in a house for dinner, it is considered a great compliment to be served one of their most prized Koi. Now, their prized Koi might be a little different from yours...



False or not,  Bama has a buffet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> False or not, Bama has a buffet.


 
Bout time you showed up, you sorry part time JLA mod..

You do realize that you don't get maternity leave from your Mod duites don't you..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 19, 2011)

I figured, I will be on more due to the lack of sleep I will be receiving.


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not too bad, son. Just puttin` up with the heat and drought, good as I can. Thanks for askin`. How about yourself?



Doing good.


You think your knee is going to let you attend the blast this year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I figured, I will be on more due to the lack of sleep I will be receiving.


 Are you saying poopy diapers are synonymous with the driveler threads?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Doing good.
> 
> 
> You think your knee is going to let you attend the blast this year?





I plan on comin` up for the day on Saturday. You gonna be there?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, maybe just of them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan on comin` up for the day on Saturday. You gonna be there?


 
I've got a gem to show you there. Razor Blade is makin me a trout n bird blade I designed and will have it for me at the Blast.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well, maybe just of them


 
Dang JLA slang. Can someone translate please?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a gem to show you there. Razor Blade is makin me a trout n bird blade I designed and will have it for me at the Blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang JLA slang. Can someone translate please?





I want to see that!


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan on comin` up for the day on Saturday. You gonna be there?



Ill try my best. I've got some turkey feathers to bring you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

I wonder if Robert got stuck in the slime in the bottom of his Koi pond? Or maybe he decided to do an algae facial while he was there and had the raw materials available...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Ill try my best. I've got some turkey feathers to bring you.





Look forward to seein` you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well, maybe just of them





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang JLA slang. Can someone translate please?




Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Howdy, Mitch. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Mitch. Hope you had a good day.


It was a good one Nick!! Hope you had a good one as well!!..........Tried to stay in the A.C. as much as possible!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if Robert got stuck in the slime in the bottom of his Koi pond? Or maybe he decided to do an algae facial while he was there and had the raw materials available...



Naw, bro. I survived and only busted my butt twice. As expected, i got a ton of leaves and sticks out but the pond pump is toast. Need to check it out in the next few days before the water turns into stew again. Can't keep doing water changes every couple of days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, bro. I survived and only busted my butt twice. As expected, i got a ton of leaves and sticks out but the pond pump is toast. Need to check it out in the next few days before the water turns into stew again. Can't keep doing water changes every couple of days.


 
I need to show you how to do a skimmer sein box set-up on that pump. It'll save you tons of money in the future.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The Fadder's Day pecan pies have been baked and distributed so now it's too hot in the house to cook anything fancy.
> 
> Weziz havin burgers.
> 
> And yes I agree,  cooler temps will be more than welcomed this year. I hope we're freezing our behinds off by mid October this year.



I must have missed the list again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I must have missed the list again!


 You too??  It's just more depressing to think about than I can bear.
I think I'm gonna turn in for the night..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You too??  It's just more depressing to think about than I can bear.
> I think I'm gonna turn in for the night..



Yeah, I'm right behind ya.   Time for snoozing!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Yogurt is done... anyone wanna be a guinea pig for me in the mornin? 

Night yall!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF MY FELLOW DRIVELERS.


These are some thoughts to ponder as the day continues.....

 "Never squat while wearing your spurs"

Will Rogers, who died in a 1935 plane crash, was one of the greatest political sages this country has ever known. 
Enjoy the following: 
1. Never slap a man who's chewing tobacco. 
2. Never kick a cow chip on a hot day.
3. There are two theories to arguing with a woman.
       Neither works. 
4. Never miss a good chance to shut up. 
5. Always drink upstream from the herd. 
6. If you find yourself in a hole, stop digging. 
7. The quickest way to double your money is to fold it and put it back into your pocket. 
8. There are three kinds of men:
  The ones that learn by reading.
  The few who learn by observation.
 The rest of them have to pee on the electric fence and find out for themselves. 
9. Good judgment comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgment.
10. If you're riding' ahead of the herd, take a look back every now and then to make sure it's still there. 
11. Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier'n puttin' it back. 
12. After eating an entire bull, a mountain lion felt so good he started roaring.
     He kept it up until a hunter came along and shot him.
     The moral: When you're full of bull, keep your mouth shut.

ABOUT GROWING OLDER... 

First ~Eventually you will reach a point when you stop lying about your age and start bragging about it. 
Second ~ The older we get, the fewer things seem worth waiting in line for. 
Third ~ Some people try to turn back their odometers. Not me; I want people to know 'why' I look this way. I've traveled a long way, and some of the roads weren't paved.  I Love This One
Fourth ~ When you are dissatisfied and would like to go back to youth, think of Algebra. 
Fifth ~ You know you are getting old when everything either dries up or leaks. 
Sixth ~ I don't know how I got over the hill without getting to the top. 
Seventh ~ One of the many things no one tells you about aging is that it's such a nice change from being young. 
Eighth ~ One must wait until evening to see how splendid the day has been. 
Ninth ~ Being young is beautiful, but being old is comfortable. 
Tenth ~ Long ago, when men cursed and beat the ground with sticks, it was called witchcraft. Today it's called golf.

And, finally ~ If you don't learn to laugh at trouble, you won't have anything to laugh at when you're old.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was just ghastly. Anybody know a koi pond owner that wants 2 more fish? I just need to drain it and start over. I refuse to burn out another pump( #5 is dead now). I go thru a pump every year to year and a half. Its just a bad design and the pump gets clogged up rapidly.



Let me know Bama...Buddy of mine has a small pond...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2011)

Morning folks....The power has been going up and down all weekend...lost it for 6 hrs Wed night -Thur morning,13 hrs Thur night - Fri morning and 4 hrs last night.....i need to buy some battery operated fans!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, that was just ghastly. Anybody know a koi pond owner that wants 2 more fish? I just need to drain it and start over. I refuse to burn out another pump( #5 is dead now). I go thru a pump every year to year and a half. Its just a bad design and the pump gets clogged up rapidly.



Bama,
Is this the two fish that you are referring to????   I think that you just need a bigger and better filter for your pump.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to place an order for a cold front to roll in. As in  a blizzard...




Nic, just for you.  Here is your COLD front coming your way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Monday made it through the open door.

Oh well may it go by quickly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Eagle Eye, I could surely spend some time there!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya fine ladies and gents!  Hope everyone had a good weekend and all the Dads had a good Dads day.


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 20, 2011)

Mornin' y'all...Have a great Monday!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

Happy Monday everybody!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Top of the morning to ya fine ladies and gents!  Hope everyone had a good weekend and all the Dads had a good Dads day.





DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin' y'all...Have a great Monday!!





boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday everybody!



morning ....


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Good morning all...arggghhh. Couldn't sleep last night...This "getting older" stuff about not being able to sleep is true. There are times I want to be able to sleep more - but just can't! Frustrating!!! Need to go run before it gets too hot out there.. but been sitting here since 5:30  (due to the dull head ache from NOT sleeping) - thinkin it over  Guess it's about time to lace up the running shoes. It's day 6 of "trying" to run...getting a little better  - but it's TOUGH!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Monday Morning ! Got 2 inches of rain Friday night But man it was hot this weekend Hope everyone had a good Fathers day, i did, and hope all goes well today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Mornin folks!!! Nice day yesterday, hope everyone else had a goodun....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning ! Got 2 inches of rain Friday night But man it was hot this weekend Hope everyone had a good Fathers day, i did, and hope all goes well today


I don't know how much I got, but it was nice, I could hear my garden slurping it up!!

Mornin Folks!  Projects on the desk, check in later!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Good morning drivelers.

Been gone for two days and got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't know how much I got, but it was nice, I could hear my garden slurping it up!!
> 
> Mornin Folks!  Projects on the desk, check in later!!




Speakin of rain.....I didn't get very much here, just enough to make the grass grow and wet the garden good

 My brother said it rained for a couple hrs at his place. I could've used more. The little reservoir I fish on nearby, water level is the lowest I've seen it


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF MY FELLOW DRIVELERS.
> 
> 
> These are some thoughts to ponder as the day continues.....
> Will Rogers,



You made my day EAGLE EYE  . Really enjoyed the post. 

And too all. Good Mornin Friends  feels like it gonna be another nice warm one  .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Yesterday, butterbeans, today, purplehull peas. I`m bein` worked to death!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

guh moanin'....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> You made my day EAGLE EYE  . Really enjoyed the post.
> 
> And too all. Good Mornin Friends  feels like it gonna be another nice warm one  .



Mornin MP....good to see you back around, here and there!!!

I'll  the EE444 post also....


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Completed run. Wasn't too bad this morning. Had a nice breeze so it made it somewhat easier....Now what? Guess I'll go pick some of the blackberries I saw while I was out. Cobbler to follow BUT will be cooked outdoors in Dutch oven so as not to heat up the house...Workin' on a small project over here in Schley Co. - might post that if i get it finished. We'll see how the day unfolds.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yesterday, butterbeans, today, purplehull peas. I`m bein` worked to death!



Yeah....but it's gonna be worth every minute of it, eventually 



rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'....



Moanin Bammer....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

Good Monday Morning All!    

Glad to see some old faces show up,     EE444 keep those cool Ice photos coming.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yesterday, butterbeans, today, purplehull peas. I`m bein` worked to death!



Yep, but i know who will be eatin good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Completed run. Wasn't too bad this morning. Had a nice breeze so it made it somewhat easier....Now what? Guess I'll go pick some of the blackberries I saw while I was out. Cobbler to follow BUT will be cooked outdoors in Dutch oven so as not to heat up the house...Workin' on a small project over here in Schley Co. - might post that if i get it finished. We'll see how the day unfolds.....



How far did ya run, Artmom? Blackberry cobbler sounds Great...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> You made my day EAGLE EYE  . Really enjoyed the post.
> 
> And too all. Good Mornin Friends  feels like it gonna be another nice warm one  .





rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'....





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin MP....good to see you back around, here and there!!!
> 
> I'll  the EE444 post also....





Artmom said:


> Completed run. Wasn't too bad this morning. Had a nice breeze so it made it somewhat easier....Now what? Guess I'll go pick some of the blackberries I saw while I was out. Cobbler to follow BUT will be cooked outdoors in Dutch oven so as not to heat up the house...Workin' on a small project over here in Schley Co. - might post that if i get it finished. We'll see how the day unfolds.....





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Monday Morning All!
> 
> Glad to see some old faces show up,     EE444 keep those cool Ice photos coming.



MORNING


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Monday Morning All!
> 
> Glad to see some old faces show up,     EE444 keep those cool Ice photos coming.



Back atcha brudder!!! Like an old man once told me years ago....Everyday is a Holiday!!!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How far did ya run, Artmom? Blackberry cobbler sounds Great...



I'm only running about two miles. I probably won't be trying to increase my distance much but just my endurance. I do have to stop and walk during parts of the run still...just needed some additional cardio in my day. Working in the yard had been good for toning and I can work for long periods of time...but I've never been good at high energy long term endurance (more of a slow steady worker) soooooooo, I hope to run about 3 days a week once I get conditioned to it.  Not gonna take a day off at all (if i can help it) though, until I am conditioned enough to be able to go the distance.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to see you back Bammer. How was the food in NOLA?

Did you bring me back a case of corn dogs?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Completed run. Wasn't too bad this morning. Had a nice breeze so it made it somewhat easier....Now what? Guess I'll go pick some of the blackberries I saw while I was out. Cobbler to follow BUT will be cooked outdoors in Dutch oven so as not to heat up the house...Workin' on a small project over here in Schley Co. - might post that if i get it finished. We'll see how the day unfolds.....


*Perk* cobbler?!?!



Artmom said:


> I'm only running about two miles. I probably won't be trying to increase my distance much but just my endurance. I do have to stop and walk during parts of the run still...just needed some additional cardio in my day. Working in the yard had been good for toning and I can work for long periods of time...but I've never been good at high energy long term endurance (more of a slow steady worker) soooooooo, I hope to run about 3 days a week once I get conditioned to it.  Not gonna take a day off at all (if i can help it) though, until I am conditioned enough to be able to go the distance.


 You go girl!!!


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Everyone keeps disappearing...I think - I'm running everybody off???  Maybe I should go pick those berries now....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* cobbler?!?!
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!


Morning Keebs.  


Artmom said:


> Everyone keeps disappearing...I think - I'm running everybody off???  Maybe I should go pick those berries now....



They are still here, popping in and out due to thier bosses walking in the offices and such


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *Perk* cobbler?!?!
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!




I KNEW I had at least ONE friend left on here!!!
I can always count on YOU Keebs!
Thought mebbe I needed to go shower up or somethin' : everyone kept runnin' off
Hurt my little Artmom feelins...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good to see you back Bammer. How was the food in NOLA?
> 
> Did you bring me back a case of corn dogs?


No, but i did bring back a cooler full of seafood from Slidell. You need to go back and see my post in the other driveler about a pair of corndogs that wanted to talk coaching while i was there. 


Keebs said:


> *Perk* cobbler?!?!
> 
> 
> You go girl!!!


hey bebbe! 


Artmom said:


> Everyone keeps disappearing...I think - I'm running everybody off???  Maybe I should go pick those berries now....



Naw, it aint you Artbabe. 
Just trying to do 5 things at once so i keep putting the puter down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Keebs.
> 
> 
> They are still here, popping in and out due to thier bosses walking in the offices and such



smart man


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Keebs.
> 
> 
> They are still here, popping in and out due to thier bosses walking in the offices and such


Mornin Papapigmy!
Yep, like me, I have some projects to do, I'll do a page (or 3) then pop back over, print, check back in, more pages....... etc.,etc.,etc.,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

I've MISSED ya'll!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 20, 2011)

mornin' y'all. Starting up my third and final week of class. How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Sarah, blackberry cobbler? Name your price...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> I KNEW I had at least ONE friend left on here!!!
> I can always count on YOU Keebs!
> Thought mebbe I needed to go shower up or somethin' : everyone kept runnin' off
> Hurt my little Artmom feelins...


Sarah, whether you know it or not, you are the "Belle of the Ball" with this bunch, you'd NEVER get shunned!!



rhbama3 said:


> No, but i did bring back a cooler full of seafood from Slidell. You need to go back and see my post in the other driveler about a pair of corndogs that wanted to talk coaching while i was there.
> 
> hey bebbe!
> 
> ...


Mornin Bubba......... oh, your STRICT orders are..............
Keep us posted on Bubbette & her surgery, ya hear?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been meaning to go pick blackberries also.   Still have a quart or two from last year in the freezer but need for the winter.   But today was trim hedges, cut up some downed storm damage, and some general picking up sticks so I can mow morning.   9:30 it is 85* and 70% humidity.  Need to find something to do in the shade.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> I've MISSED ya'll!!!


 it's called slow down, turn on computer & catch up!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta geaux get some work done. See you folks later. 

Oh and I like cobbler too Nic. Just saying...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Gotta geaux get some work done. See you folks later.
> 
> Oh and I like cobbler too Nic. Just saying...






Well I ain`t makin` it for you!!   

Now, GIT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sarah, whether you know it or not, you are the "Belle of the Ball" with this bunch, you'd NEVER get shunned!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Bubba......... oh, your STRICT orders are..............
> Keep us posted on Bubbette & her surgery, ya hear?!?!



whatever. She's already mad because they told her to show up at noon tomorrow and she can't eat or drink anything after midnight.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sarah, blackberry cobbler? Name your price...



You KNOW yours is NO CHARGE



rhbama3 said:


> whatever. She's already mad because they told her to show up at noon tomorrow and she can't eat or drink anything after midnight.




Hey Robert! In that case - she should make a day of it.... I'd eat all I could between now and then.  Seriously; hope all goes well for her...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Completed run. Wasn't too bad this morning. Had a nice breeze so it made it somewhat easier....Now what? Guess I'll go pick some of the blackberries I saw while I was out. Cobbler to follow BUT will be cooked outdoors in Dutch oven so as not to heat up the house...Workin' on a small project over here in Schley Co. - might post that if i get it finished. We'll see how the day unfolds.....



Its bout time for blackberry pickin here... there's bushes ALL over the pastures  Hopefully I get enough to put plenty up, some for yogurt and gotta make a cobbler for the landlord


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> You KNOW yours is NO CHARGE


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

I know Court, will like like your cobbler. 


The chocolate pie was very good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> You KNOW yours is NO CHARGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SnowHunter said:


> Its bout time for blackberry pickin here... there's bushes ALL over the pastures  Hopefully I get enough to put plenty up, some for yogurt and gotta make a cobbler for the landlord



All of our blackberrys shriveled up and died


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> All of our blackberrys shriveled up and died





Hush, we have a big crop near the lake here.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sarah, whether you know it or not, you are the "Belle of the Ball" with this bunch, you'd NEVER get shunned!!
> 
> Awwww Nah!....The black and white pics kinda hide flaws better, I had recently discovered...thought I'd take full advantage of that
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> it's called slow down, turn on computer & catch up!



Yeah! I finally decided that too!!! Been bustin' my well, ya know....for a few months (the single mom thing keeps me pretty busy during the school year with the two girls) but I never really seemed to get it all done (then I realized I'll never _*TRULY*_ get it all done)- so, decided to do exactly what you have suggested here! Tried during the school year a few times - but it was just so late at night before I finally would get to sit down.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

The hogs are keeping tabs on our blackberries. I haven't seen a ripe one yet because they keep eating them.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I know Court, will like like your cobbler.
> 
> 
> The chocolate pie was very good.



And ANY time I know I'll be seeing ya'll again I'll whip up another for ya! Glad ya'll liked it...it was the "real thing" not Jello instant.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> All of our blackberrys shriveled up and died





We went down to the winter pasture to check water/grass a few weeks ago to find the gate open  Someone had gone in, drove around and picked a ton of blackberries off the bushes there  They didn't even have the decency to shut the gate   

Some of the ones here aint ripe yet, but some are and the kids keep pesterin me about picken em


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> We went down to the winter pasture to check water/grass a few weeks ago to find the gate open  Someone had gone in, drove around and picked a ton of blackberries off the bushes there  They didn't even have the decency to shut the gate
> 
> Some of the ones here aint ripe yet, but some are and the kids keep pesterin me about picken em



I've seen people pull off the side of the road and pick them, but that took some gall to go thru a gate on to your property to pick them.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

*!*



SnowHunter said:


> We went down to the winter pasture to check water/grass a few weeks ago to find the gate open  Someone had gone in, drove around and picked a ton of blackberries off the bushes there  They didn't even have the decency to shut the gate
> 
> Some of the ones here aint ripe yet, but some are and the kids keep pesterin me about picken em



WASN'T ME!


I can't believe some people...I guess a lock on the gate is in order now. The kids probably are really disappointed. Sorry! My girls really like picking them too. Why some people think they can just go onto another person's property wihout permission is beyond me.....I'm picking mine directly from the side of the road.

Let us know how the yougurt turned out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

The blackberries on my back fence died for lack of rain. Even my cultivated ones are strugglin` just to survive.

I would give a purty penny for enough to make some jelly. I prefer it over any other kind, includin` mayhaw jelly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

off to work. Day one of a call week. yay......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I've seen people pull off the side of the road and pick them, but that took some gall to go thru a gate on to your property to pick them.


I know it, GRR!!!! I was pretty peeved, there's never been a problem, never had gates locked in the 20 somethin years the landowners have had that property, but its tempting now...  I'm just glad no cows were down there!


Artmom said:


> WASN'T ME!
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people...I guess a lock on the gate is in order now. The kids probably are really disappointed. Sorry! My girls really like picking them too. Why some people think they can just go onto another person's property wihout permission is beyond me.....I'm picking mine directly from the side of the road.
> ...


Yeah, we're talkin bout locks. If they had come onto THIS property, well....  Thankfully we've got about 20 acres of blackberry bushes/briars to pick here.. if we can keep from gettin caught in em 

I tested the regular yogurt this morning, it was yummy.. its in the fridge and should be ready and cold by this afternoon


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The blackberries on my back fence died for lack of rain. Even my cultivated ones are strugglin` just to survive.
> 
> I would give a purty penny for enough to make some jelly. I prefer it over any other kind, includin` mayhaw jelly.




If I thought I could gather enough for you I'd drive them over. I'm in Schley right now. I doubt there are enough but if so I'll pm ya. Going out to pick right now. We'll see...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whatever. She's already mad because they told her to show up at noon tomorrow and she can't eat or drink anything after midnight.


 So why aren't you bustingbutt fixing her stuff to eat?!!? 



SnowHunter said:


> Its bout time for blackberry pickin here... there's bushes ALL over the pastures  Hopefully I get enough to put plenty up, some for yogurt and gotta make a cobbler for the landlord





mudracing101 said:


> All of our blackberrys shriveled up and died


 Here too........... ain't NONE to be found...........



Artmom said:


> Yeah! I finally decided that too!!! Been bustin' my well, ya know....for a few months (the single mom thing keeps me pretty busy during the school year with the two girls) but I never really seemed to get it all done (then I realized I'll never _*TRULY*_ get it all done)- so, decided to do exactly what you have suggested here! Tried during the school year a few times - but it was just so late at night before I finally would get to sit down.....


You could head up our nite crew again, there's some on late, they just don't like talking to their selves like other's did.......... 



Artmom said:


> Let us know how the yougurt turned out!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok time to get back to work, yall have a goodun


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay this is disappointing.  I went to my reliable berry patch to check on ripeness and there are NO berries to be had.    Eeeek!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay this is disappointing.  I went to my reliable berry patch to check on ripeness and there are NO berries to be had.    Eeeek!!!


all around my place is usually LOADED too, nothing, nada, zip!

Hey Eagle Eye, git da pennies for my bail counted, da witch from Hades is on a tear and just GNAWING on my last nerve!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> all around my place is usually LOADED too, nothing, nada, zip!
> 
> Hey Eagle Eye, git da pennies for my bail counted, da witch from Hades is on a tear and just GNAWING on my last nerve!!



sending you an extra


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> all around my place is usually LOADED too, nothing, nada, zip!
> 
> Hey Eagle Eye, git da pennies for my bail counted, da witch from Hades is on a tear and just GNAWING on my last nerve!!



we never took it out of the bag from the last time...We knew you would need it one day


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sending you an extra





jmfauver said:


> we never took it out of the bag from the last time...We knew you would need it one day




 Thanks Guys, I knew I could count on ya'll!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I spent most all day yesterday futzing around in the workshop moving things back and forth, adding shelves and storage cabinets, etc.  Here are some latest pics.   It's getting there...fridge is full of beer!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice tool selection there, boneboy, ol pal ol friend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> all around my place is usually LOADED too, nothing, nada, zip!
> 
> Hey Eagle Eye, git da pennies for my bail counted, da witch from Hades is on a tear and just GNAWING on my last nerve!!



KEEBS, I have all of your bail money just sitting here waiting for you to slap your co-idget into "next week".  I really think that your co-idget must be related to the one in the photo below.  This lady is a Federal Customs agent and she got so mad at some of the folks on the train because they didn't get their passports out quickly enough for her and she really lost her temper.  She screamed at them and made them be the last ones to depart the train as punish.  I swore that she could stare a hungry bulldawg off of the back of a meatwagon.  She also had at least two cans in her back pockets of that stuff called, "whipbutt".  As you can see in the photo, she still has her fist all balled up and ready to fight.  I think that her name was Buhler Ballbreaker.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS, I have all of your bail money just sitting here waiting for you to slap your co-idget into "next week".  I really think that your co-idget must be related to the one in the photo below.  This lady is a Federal Customs agent and she got so mad at some of the folks on the train because they didn't get their passports out quickly enough for her and she really lost her temper.  She screamed at them and made them be the last ones to depart the train as punish.  I swore that she could stare a hungry bulldawg off of the back of a meatwagon.  She also had at least two cans in her back pockets of that stuff called, "whipbutt".  As you can see in the photo, she still has her fist all balled up and ready to fight.  I think that her name was Buhler Ballbreaker.



 Take about 175 lbs off her & add jet black hair & you'd near 'bout have her!!!!!!!



slip said:


>


Here  take my extra bag, gotta watch da salt now I recon


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2011)

Would stay and chat a while, but its finals week and I gotta keepp on rollin and controlin the bones. Y'all keep em straight out there


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Would stay and chat a while, but its finals week and I gotta keepp on rollin and controlin the bones. Y'all keep em straight out there


 Good Luck on da Finals!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Would stay and chat a while, but its finals week and I gotta keepp on rollin and controlin the bones. Y'all keep em straight out there


 Good luck on them finals Hankus. We need you to get to that career of yours so you can fund a big gathering down on St. George Island, complete with a fishing boat for every four persons, a captain, some interesting first mates.. and all the beer we can drink..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck on them finals Hankus. We need you to get to that career of yours so you can fund a big gathering down on St. George Island, complete with a fishing boat for every four persons, a captain, some interesting first mates.. and all the beer we can drink..






When is the date?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck on them finals Hankus. We need you to get to that career of yours so you can fund a big gathering down on St. George Island, complete with a fishing boat for every four persons, a captain, some interesting first mates.. and all the beer we can drink..





threeleggedpigmy said:


> When is the date?



 Can I pick out my ship mates?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> When is the date?


 
Ask Hankus...



Keebs said:


> Can I pick out my ship mates?!?!


 
As long as they come from the Hooters at PCB, sure!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Hankus...
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they come from the Hooters at PCB, sure!!!



 Uuuhhh, no..................... but maybe some of the bartenders from that place....... LaViva? Hhhhmmmmm.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, no..................... but maybe some of the bartenders from that place....... LaViva? Hhhhmmmmm.................


 
That'll work too, if they are like all of the other womenz bartenders I've seen there..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That'll work too, if they are like all of the other womenz bartenders I've seen there..


 There were men ones the last time I was there.......... oh well, my luck they'd be............... oh never mind, just put me somewhere with my own cooler & we'll be fine, K???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> There were men ones the last time I was there.......... oh well, my luck they'd be............... oh never mind, just put me somewhere with my own cooler & we'll be fine, K???


 
You can bring your flippity flops...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck on them finals Hankus. We need you to get to that career of yours so you can fund a big gathering down on St. George Island, complete with a fishing boat for every four persons, a captain, some interesting first mates.. and all the beer we can drink..





threeleggedpigmy said:


> When is the date?





Keebs said:


> Can I pick out my ship mates?!?!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask Hankus...
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they come from the Hooters at PCB, sure!!!





Keebs said:


> Uuuhhh, no..................... but maybe some of the bartenders from that place....... LaViva? Hhhhmmmmm.................





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That'll work too, if they are like all of the other womenz bartenders I've seen there..





Keebs said:


> There were men ones the last time I was there.......... oh well, my luck they'd be............... oh never mind, just put me somewhere with my own cooler & we'll be fine, K???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can bring your flippity flops...



I want in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

I am thinking we are going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thats why he said a boat for every 4 persons


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am thinking we are going to need a bigger boat.


 One boat for every four people. Can't you read?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can bring your flippity flops...


I'dajustasoongobarefeetedthankyouverymuch..............



mudracing101 said:


> I want in





gobbleinwoods said:


> I am thinking we are going to need a bigger boat.





mudracing101 said:


> Thats why he said a boat for every 4 persons





Miguel Cervantes said:


> One boat for every four people. Can't you read?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One boat for every four people. Can't you read?



reedding if phundamental.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2011)

Whats gwine on in here????


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats gwine on in here????



Tryin to figure that one out mahself...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats gwine on in here????



Nap time


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats gwine on in here????





slip said:


> Tryin to figure that one out mahself...



go back to the VERY first Driveler and start over then!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> go back to the VERY first Driveler and start over then!



Ummmmm..... I aint THAT concerned!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ummmmm..... I aint THAT concerned!


ok, just have your flippy floppy's ready & don't ask any questions when you're told which boat to get on.............. Seth likes extra suntan lotion.......... I'm juss sayin................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, just have your flippy floppy's ready & don't ask any questions when you're told which boat to get on.............. Seth likes extra suntan lotion.......... I'm juss sayin................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, just have your flippy floppy's ready & don't ask any questions when you're told which boat to get on.............. Seth likes extra suntan lotion.......... I'm juss sayin................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, just have your flippy floppy's ready & don't ask any questions when you're told which boat to get on.............. Seth likes extra suntan lotion.......... I'm juss sayin................



You know quack will not leave his son unsupervised. 

I am just saying.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

We'll get a gallon of SPF 45 for Seth!   I'm in for a 4 some...just sayin'.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know quack will not leave his son unsupervised.
> 
> I am just saying.


And you KNOW he only wears his nanner thong out on da boat............



boneboy96 said:


> We'll get a gallon of SPF 45 for Seth!   I'm in for a 4 some...just sayin'.


 you gonna say that BEFORE you know who your mates are?!?! oooooooooooook den!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You know quack will not leave his son unsupervised.
> 
> I am just saying.


 


boneboy96 said:


> We'll get a gallon of SPF 45 for Seth! I'm in for a 4 some...just sayin'.


 
OK, so it's Quack, Boneboy, Seth and Hankus on one boat.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Would stay and chat a while, but its finals week and I gotta keepp on rollin and controlin the bones. Y'all keep em straight out there



Good Luck Hankus!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so it's Quack, Boneboy, Seth and Hankus on one boat.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Good Luck Hankus!


Hot enuf for ya?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hot enuf for ya?!?!



too hawt   soakin up some AC  Fixin to get some cream cheese worked up  and mebe go take a dunk in the stock tank  

Almost time for yogurt tastin too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> too hawt   soakin up some AC  Fixin to get some cream cheese worked up  and mebe go take a dunk in the stock tank
> 
> Almost time for yogurt tastin too


I had a yogurt maker and got rid of it........... you had to mix the yeast & do this, do that.......... just plain didn't wanna fool with it.......... now I wish I'd have kept the blame thing!!  Lemme know how it tastes!!
OH, I need to go to the cafe' & post the microwave bread & butter recipe I have fell in LOVE with!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> and mebe go take a dunk in the stock tank





or is it this one??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


 
The mates for Quacks boat have been assigned.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The mates for Quacks boat have been assigned.
> 
> View attachment 606785


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I had a yogurt maker and got rid of it........... you had to mix the yeast & do this, do that.......... just plain didn't wanna fool with it.......... now I wish I'd have kept the blame thing!!  Lemme know how it tastes!!
> OH, I need to go to the cafe' & post the microwave bread & butter recipe I have fell in LOVE with!!


Oh this stuff is easy... heat a gallon of milk in a double boiler (glass jar filled w/milk sitting on a water bath canner base, pot filled w/water to the neck of the glass jar) to 185, cool quickly to 100 deg, add 1c greek yogurt, 1c sugar, 1T vanilla, whisk till smooth and put lid on jar. Fill cooler w/hot tap water, set jar of yogurt stuff in, leave overnight. Place in fridge next day! Gonna take some out n taste test shortly. 

I'm not sure if it works with store bought milk, but check localharvest.org for local raw milk producers. 


oh yes, do post that recipe!!! I'm hoping all the cucumber seedlings transplant ok. If they do, we'll be up to our ears in em 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> or is it this one??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The mates for Quacks boat have been assigned.
> 
> View attachment 606785


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The mates for Quacks boat have been assigned.
> 
> View attachment 606785



Oh, to see the smile on Quack's face


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh this stuff is easy... heat a gallon of milk in a double boiler (glass jar filled w/milk sitting on a water bath canner base, pot filled w/water to the neck of the glass jar) to 185, cool quickly to 100 deg, add 1c greek yogurt, 1c sugar, 1T vanilla, whisk till smooth and put lid on jar. Fill cooler w/hot tap water, set jar of yogurt stuff in, leave overnight. Place in fridge next day! Gonna take some out n taste test shortly.
> 
> I'm not sure if it works with store bought milk, but check localharvest.org for local raw milk producers.
> 
> ...


I don't know if there IS a local raw milk producer............. but I know who to ask!
The first batch I fixed, LilD tasted & let's just say, she took all of it home with her!    But then, you only use one cuke per batch........ not hard at all to do!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so it's Quack, Boneboy, Seth and Hankus on one boat.



That leaves all the more beer for Quack and Hankus and myself...and Seth can work the chum line while he's puking his guts out!     That'll work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya'll aint right


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Robert, had some fun with the new rig a little while ago.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll aint right


 love'em, join'em or leave'em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, had some fun with the new rig a little while ago.



Wished i could do that , i saw some older fella's on the river pitchin crickets with rods like that and i know if it was me it would be a big mess.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> love'em, join'em or leave'em!



Its almost 5 time to leave em


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its almost 5 time to leave em


 me too............... for now.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, had some fun with the new rig a little while ago.



woohoo!!!
Way to go, Nic! Hope you catch a bucket full!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i could do that , i saw some older fella's on the river pitchin crickets with rods like that and i know if it was me it would be a big mess.



Another of Roberts "It sux to be me " Day in history:

When i was about 18 i decided to borrow my fathers flyfishing outfit and go bream fishing. A quick drive to my Grandfathers F.O.P. Lodge pond and i was all set to go. I had no idea how to cast the thing and kept hanging brush behind me. In less than 10 casts it happened: A bream popping bug right thru my ear, sunk all the way past the barb right in the earlobe. I had no clippers to cut the hook so i was toast. I drove all the way home with that stupid thing hanging in my ear. By the time i got there, my ear had doubled in size. My dad was laughing so hard he kept tugging on my ear as he tried to get the barb cut. I just cried while he worked. 
I gave up fly fishing for two decades after that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Another of Roberts "It sux to be me " Day in history:
> 
> When i was about 18 i decided to borrow my fathers flyfishing outfit and go bream fishing. A quick drive to my Grandfathers F.O.P. Lodge pond and i was all set to go. I had no idea how to cast the thing and kept hanging brush behind me. In less than 10 casts it happened: A bream popping bug right thru my ear, sunk all the way past the barb right in the earlobe. I had no clippers to cut the hook so i was toast. I drove all the way home with that stupid thing hanging in my ear. By the time i got there, my ear had doubled in size. My dad was laughing so hard he kept tugging on my ear as he tried to get the barb cut. I just cried while he worked.
> I gave up fly fishing for two decades after that.



sound like we get our luck from the same place


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't know if there IS a local raw milk producer............. but I know who to ask!
> The first batch I fixed, LilD tasted & let's just say, she took all of it home with her!    But then, you only use one cuke per batch........ not hard at all to do!


I can't wait to try out yer recipe 


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll aint right


This isn't anything we didn't already know 


Nicodemus said:


> Hey Robert, had some fun with the new rig a little while ago.


  


rhbama3 said:


> Another of Roberts "It sux to be me " Day in history:
> 
> When i was about 18 i decided to borrow my fathers flyfishing outfit and go bream fishing. A quick drive to my Grandfathers F.O.P. Lodge pond and i was all set to go. I had no idea how to cast the thing and kept hanging brush behind me. In less than 10 casts it happened: A bream popping bug right thru my ear, sunk all the way past the barb right in the earlobe. I had no clippers to cut the hook so i was toast. I drove all the way home with that stupid thing hanging in my ear. By the time i got there, my ear had doubled in size. My dad was laughing so hard he kept tugging on my ear as he tried to get the barb cut. I just cried while he worked.
> I gave up fly fishing for two decades after that.


   


Tried the yogurt, YUM! A nice mild, slightly tangy plain yogurt! Should be delicious with some fresh fruit added


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Oh, to see the smile on Quack's face



hey Quack, which one of the four are going to make a move on first?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Tried the yogurt, YUM! A nice mild, slightly tangy plain yogurt! Should be delicious with some fresh fruit added


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Quack, which one of the four are going to make a move on first?



My gues is one of the two hotties in the middle!      The one with the support hose probably!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Pootie-heads


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

*just enough!*

Nic - got the cobbler done  there were JUST ENOUGH blackberries to get the job done.  Turned out pretty good. Tikki and JayinJ saw the morning harvest before I took the berries to the house and assembled the ingredients (picked a few more after I saw them)...there are a lot of red berries left and IF I get back over here in time to pick them...I'll see how many I can get! had to watch for snakes and the weeds were really tall...was a slow go! But worth it! turned out pretty yummy...mebbe just a little more liquid next time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Pootie-heads


 
Don't you ever answer your PM's???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Nic - got the cobbler done  there were JUST ENOUGH blackberries to get the job done.  Turned out pretty good. Tikki and JayinJ saw the morning harvest before I took the berries to the house and assembled the ingredients (picked a few more after I saw them)...there are a lot of red berries left and IF I get back over here in time to pick them...I'll see how many I can get! had to watch for snakes and the weeds were really tall...was a slow go! But worth it! turned out pretty yummy...mebbe just a little more liquid next time.


 
You sure you don't need some professional help at your place??
That cobbler looks yummmmmmmy!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure you don't need some professional help at your place??
> That cobbler looks yummmmmmmy!!!



She does and that's enuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Nic - got the cobbler done  there were JUST ENOUGH blackberries to get the job done.  Turned out pretty good. Tikki and JayinJ saw the morning harvest before I took the berries to the house and assembled the ingredients (picked a few more after I saw them)...there are a lot of red berries left and IF I get back over here in time to pick them...I'll see how many I can get! had to watch for snakes and the weeds were really tall...was a slow go! But worth it! turned out pretty yummy...mebbe just a little more liquid next time.





Dadgum!!! I bet Muddy done cleaned up that in record time! Looks great!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Pootie-heads



sorry about that. It was the sauteed onions on my hamburger.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum!!! I bet Muddy done cleaned up that in record time! Looks great!!



Not yet. After the ribs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not yet. After the ribs.





RIBS???


----------



## Artmom (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum!!! I bet Muddy done cleaned up that in record time! Looks great!!




Welllllll......actually supper isn't quite finished so...have to wait a bit longer but soon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> She does and that's enuff.


 
The smell of that cobbler brought you out of a coma huh?
Now, back in your cage...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> RIBS???



Fish, you caught, would be better.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The smell of that cobbler brought you out of a coma huh?
> Now, back in your cage...



Just beating  back the wolves.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Nic - got the cobbler done  there were JUST ENOUGH blackberries to get the job done.  Turned out pretty good. Tikki and JayinJ saw the morning harvest before I took the berries to the house and assembled the ingredients (picked a few more after I saw them)...there are a lot of red berries left and IF I get back over here in time to pick them...I'll see how many I can get! had to watch for snakes and the weeds were really tall...was a slow go! But worth it! turned out pretty yummy...mebbe just a little more liquid next time.



nom nom nom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Fish, you caught, would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beating back the wolves.


 
If you'd take a bath you wouldn't get wolves..Never fear though, I heard they quit burrowin in your hide come winter..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Fish, you caught, would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Just beating  back the wolves.





Hey, I caught one today.   

You just get the grease ready. I`ll get us some mullet. Sarah, reckon you can make us another one of them cobblers to go with em?  


This was our supper tonight...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, I caught one today.
> 
> You just get the grease ready. I`ll get us some mullet. Sarah, reckon you can make us another one of them cobblers to go with em?
> 
> ...



what no mater?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what no mater?






Plenty of em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, I caught one today.
> 
> You just get the grease ready. I`ll get us some mullet. Sarah, reckon you can make us another one of them cobblers to go with em?
> 
> ...



With all the fish that swim in the ocean that actually taste good, how in the world did ya'll acquire a taste for baitfish?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> With all the fish that swim in the ocean that actually taste good, how in the world did ya'll acquire a taste for baitfish?





    Them thangs is good!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> With all the fish that swim in the ocean that actually taste good, how in the world did ya'll acquire a taste for baitfish?


 
Kinda what I was thinkin. And he won't eat Sushi!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Them thangs is good!!!



Haven't eaten one yet that i'd ask for seconds on. 

Maybe it's different with Muddy bro.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

Yall are killing me with all this food ..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Muddy and Sarah who?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This was our supper tonight...



Where's the egg to go on that sammich?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry about that. It was the sauteed onions on my hamburger.




You be nice to my Bubbette tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Muddy and Sarah who?




oh, sorry. Wrong smiley

nope. Not it either

wait. What are we talking about?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where's the egg to go on that sammich?





Huh??? You ain`t from around here, are you???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You be nice to my Bubbette tomorrow.



I'll be at work. Don't worry, she's got a can of spam and a bottle of water.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Robert, tell Miz Helen we`re thinkin` about her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

I gotta eat!!! Hi y'all....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Yall checken in, cooken on da grill chat with yall later!

Whats all the fuss in here about!!! LOLs


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, tell Miz Helen we`re thinkin` about her.



Ditto X2


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh, sorry. Wrong smiley
> 
> nope. Not it either
> 
> wait. What are we talking about?



I dunno 

Somethin 'bout some folks named Stingy-Sarah and Muddy-The-Hoarder that won't share. 





rhbama3 said:


> I'll be at work. Don't worry, she's got a can of spam and a bottle of water.



You pick her up a Mighty Meaty and that's an order!    

PWEEZE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, tell Miz Helen we`re thinkin` about her.



I'll certainly do that if i see her.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Huh??? You ain`t from around here, are you???



My grandma would sometimes fry up an egg and add it to the BLT when I was little. I thought it was pretty good and I like the sammich both ways now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll certainly do that if i see her.





You done made me spit tea all over my dadgum screen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> My grandma would sometimes fry up an egg and add it to the BLT when I was little. I thought it was pretty good and I like the sammich both ways now.





Never heard of that one. And there ain`t no shortage of eggs around here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Never heard of that one. And there ain`t no shortage of eggs around here.



I gotta admit, its hard to beat a BLT. Randy's right though. A hard fried egg on top adds a nice little touch. I guess that would be a BELT.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Never heard of that one. And there ain`t no shortage of eggs around here.





rhbama3 said:


> I gotta admit, its hard to beat a BLT. Randy's right though. A hard fried egg on top adds a nice little touch. I guess that would be a BELT.



She would fry it up medium with the yolk a little runny and then you could sop up the mess off your plate. 

And who is this Randy fella you speak of?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> She would fry it up medium with the yolk a little runny and then you could sop up the mess off your plate.
> 
> And who is this Randy fella you speak of?



sorry. All you corndogs look alike. My bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta admit, its hard to beat a BLT. Randy's right though. A hard fried egg on top adds a nice little touch. I guess that would be a BELT.


 A fried egg on just about any sammich is good!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

Just sitting here thinking about how good some cobbler would taste about now...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

I like 2 hard fried eggs, pepperjack cheese (or any kind of cheese), mayonnaise, and light bread. That makes a good sammich too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just sitting here thinking about how good some cobbler would taste about now...



That would be good. Reckon i'll settle for some chocolate chip ice cream with extra chocolate syrup instead.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Cold sliced Cantaloupe, dusted with ground black pepper is good...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 20, 2011)

My goodness, what have I read myself into?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold sliced Cantaloupe, dusted with ground black pepper is good...





Indeed it is!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold sliced Cantaloupe, dusted with ground black pepper is good...


 
Hey Jeff, how bout this one. An italian sausage burger with bacon, pepperjack cheese and a fried egg, dressed out with maters, lettuce and a vidalia onion...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, how bout this one. An italian sausage burger with bacon, pepperjack cheese and a fried egg, dressed out with maters, lettuce and a vidalia onion...





I`ll take two!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> My goodness, what have I read myself into?



With the driveler, ya just never know


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 20, 2011)

Crablegs,ocean roaches,baked tater, and a salad. All the seafood talk a couple of days ago, finally came my way!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> With the driveler, ya just never know


 
That's why, when I'm catchin up, I read the driveler backwards, from the last post to the first. That way if the conversation was going downhill at least I was readin uphill...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold sliced Cantaloupe, dusted with ground black pepper is good...



Nope. Allergic to cantaloupes, and melons in general.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Indeed it is!!



Just had my fill of it....mannn!! How do Nic???



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, how bout this one. An italian sausage burger with bacon, pepperjack cheese and a fried egg, dressed out with maters, lettuce and a vidalia onion...



Lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Allergic to cantaloupes, and melons in general.




I would truly hate to be allergic to melons


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold sliced Cantaloupe, dusted with ground black pepper is good...



melons and pepper.  no way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> melons and pepper.  no way.



Salt


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> melons and pepper.  no way.



never thought of pepper, but melons and salt is good .... maters and salt too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

slip said:


> never thought of pepper, but melons and salt is good .... maters and salt too.



Try it sometime slip.....it's not bad at all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had my fill of it....mannn!! How do Nic???
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd have mercy!!!





Done eat so many BLTs, I`m about to founder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done eat so many BLTs, I`m about to founder.


 
Quick!!! Someone harness him up and get him to walkin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Done eat so many BLTs, I`m about to founder.



 Still waitin on my first red mater from the garden. I've gotten the little cherry's, but none of the bigguns yet. Maybe tomorrow or the next day...can't wait for that mater sammich


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Allergic to cantaloupes, and melons in general.



Not me. I love all kinds of melons.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's why, when I'm catchin up, I read the driveler backwards, from the last post to the first. That way if the conversation was going downhill at least I was readin uphill...






rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Allergic to cantaloupes, and melons in general.



 Dang Wingman that sucks  



Dagnabit yall done made me hawngry... and all I got to cook quick is fish sticks


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I love all kinds of melons.



ummm.....errrr.........hmmm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang Wingman that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Dagnabit yall done made me hawngry... and all I got to cook quick is fish sticks





Fry fish stick, spread mayonnaise on bread, dab a bunch of sweet pickle relish on there, throw some cheese on the fish sticks, and make fish sammiches.  Don`t forget to dust with ground cayenne.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fry fish stick, spread mayonnaise on bread, dab a bunch of sweet pickle relish on there, throw some cheese on the fish sticks, and make fish sammiches.  Don`t forget to dust with ground cayenne.



Is that how you cook the mullet? Dump cayenne to cover up the taste?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang Wingman that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Dagnabit yall done made me hawngry... and all I got to cook quick is fish sticks


 
You've got a virtual grocery store walkin around in your yard and you're gonna eat fish sticks???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Still waitin on my first red mater from the garden. I've gotten the little cherry's, but none of the bigguns yet. Maybe tomorrow or the next day...can't wait for that mater sammich



Same here. Got tons of green ones, but they just won't turn red.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Fry fish stick, spread mayonnaise on bread, dab a bunch of sweet pickle relish on there, throw some cheese on the fish sticks, and make fish sammiches.  Don`t forget to dust with ground cayenne.


no bread, no relish, no cheese..... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a virtual grocery store walkin around in your yard and you're gonna eat fish sticks???



I've GOT plenty of food in the house  but nothing I can make ready to eat in a short amount of time  and NO I aint havin fishsticks.. Aimee is! I'm waitin till later, gonna cut up some strawberries and put em in the homemade yogurt 

I really gotta make some bread... but it cross contaminates all the stuff I got inoculating for the dairy stuff


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Same here. Got tons of green ones, but they just won't turn red.



well then, they had their chance. Go ahead and fry them suckers!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Would yall do me a favor...... purdy pleeze 











































QUIT TALKIN ABOUT FOOD!!!

Until I see my scales dippin down again, I want a morsel free driveler.    


Thanks


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well then, they had their chance. Go ahead and fry them suckers!



That's not a bad idea! Might even bake up a batch of buttermilk biscuits to go with them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that how you cook the mullet? Dump cayenne to cover up the taste?










pbradley said:


> Same here. Got tons of green ones, but they just won't turn red.





Watch em close, just as soon as they start to turn "white", pick em and lay em on the table or kitchen counter, stem side down (probably don`t matter, but Mama always did), and they will ripen up right quick.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".

Nicodemus
Miguel Cervantes
rhbama3 
Les Miles
pbradley
SnowHunterplaidbundlemamabunnyshoes
Jeff C
slip


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Watch em close, just as soon as they start to turn "white", pick em and lay em on the table or kitchen counter, stem side down (probably don`t matter, but Mama always did), and they will ripen up right quick.



Thanks, Nick - I'll do that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...



Did i miss something?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...





Hey! What dis all about, huh??


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...




HEY!!!! What'd I do?!? 






































peach ice cream


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...



me not on it


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...



I take it you don't like cobbler, BLT's, fishsticks, and melons either?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> me not on it



Ya big dummy. You've already been on the list for years.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This post has been hidden because rhbama3 is on your ignore list for talking about food.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck on da Finals!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck on them finals Hankus. We need you to get to that career of yours so you can fund a big gathering down on St. George Island, complete with a fishing boat for every four persons, a captain, some interesting first mates.. and all the beer we can drink..



Got 195 outta 200 possible today. Hope I can do just close to that tomorow and I'll be satisfied. Not happy with me but a full course in 5 weeks is kindly tuff on my ol brain.



I got a gatherin a comin soon when I'm drinkin the Captain and a few brews just shy of LA with the few family that still claim me  Mite look  up a C while I'm there if I can get away from the guitars and pool table sober enuff. Maybe others  Who knows with me, but I ain goin through A


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya`ll scuse me for a spell. I got to go git me a big bowl of chocolate fudge ripple ice cream.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...



One more please


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Well, fine then. At least Fish-bro still wuvs me. 
You didn't hurt him yet did you? We got hogs to kill the weekend after next.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> One more please



You just came off the list.

Must've been a glitch. 

I'll fix it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> One more please



Congrats, Hankus.
You're a Glitch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Got 195 outta 200 possible today. Hope I can do just close to that tomorow and I'll be satisfied. Not happy with me but a full course in 5 weeks is kindly tuff on my ol brain.


 
That's awesome man!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

I just made a nice oreo cookie and vanilla ice cream milk shake.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

I would like to take this time and thank yall for having me here!










PS yall all CRAZY if you know what I mean!

Thanks again folks carry-on!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Hankus.
> You're a Glitch.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

That USCe knucklehead in the SF is wearing on my patience...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just made a nice oreo cookie and vanilla ice cream milk shake.



Those are the bomb!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Hankus.
> You're a Glitch.



And all this time I thought I was a smarta...........leck white boy 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's awesome man!!!



Thanks  Hope to get least 170 outta tomorows 


Gotta hit the books. Y'all have a fine evenin/night


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That USCe knucklehead in the SF is wearing on my patience...



Please let me know if I can help! lols


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That USCe knucklehead in the SF is wearing on my patience...



no closer to world peace, huh?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Please let me know if I can help! lols



I got him just where I want him. Just waiting to set the hook. 



rhbama3 said:


> no closer to world peace, huh?



Nope. I now invoke my signature line.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 20, 2011)

Note to self (Since I'm the only person not on my ignore list at the moment.  )

Check dog's food bowl for fireant infestation before picking it up and walking to the house with it. 

Nuttin like a Benadryl induced coma.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got him just where I want him. Just waiting to set the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I now invoke my signature line.


even his fellow gamecocks have eased out the back door on that thread. I gotta admit, i think his posts are PUI. 


turtlebug said:


> Note to self (Since I'm the only person not on my ignore list at the moment.  )
> 
> Check dog's food bowl for fireant infestation before picking it up and walking to the house with it.
> 
> Nuttin like a Benadryl induced coma.



Sleep tight, Bugs.


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...



WHADDI DO?





welp, gave up on my corn, so i tilled it up again and got it ready to plant pumpkins .... just holding out to plant seeds till the next rain ...... here lemme hold my breath.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2011)

slip said:


> WHADDI DO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`m thinkin` about plantin` a couple of hills too. Eatin` pumpkins, not those ornamentals. I`ve grown em before. What kind you gonna plant?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not on the list! I'm kinda new!

Les when you set it! Yank hard! Nothing like a good fighten ,well you know!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

LOLs


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please confirm that you would like to add the following people to your "ignore list".
> 
> Nicodemus
> Miguel Cervantes
> ...


 


Hankus said:


> Got 195 outta 200 possible today. Hope I can do just close to that tomorow and I'll be satisfied. Not happy with me but a full course in 5 weeks is kindly tuff on my ol brain.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a gatherin a comin soon when I'm drinkin the Captain and a few brews just shy of LA with the few family that still claim me  Mite look  up a C while I'm there if I can get away from the guitars and pool table sober enuff. Maybe others  Who knows with me, but I ain goin through A


Congrats Hankus! Good lock tomorrow 


turtlebug said:


> Note to self (Since I'm the only person not on my ignore list at the moment.  )
> 
> Check dog's food bowl for fireant infestation before picking it up and walking to the house with it.
> 
> Nuttin like a Benadryl induced coma.


Night Sista 



slip said:


> WHADDI DO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planted me some corn last week, its already comin up   I  know, I know, late late and late again 

Ever tried soakin the seeds for a couple hours before planting? Go the tip from a friend, and I had SO much better luck with the seeds actually starting this time  

Still lost 5 of my raised beds   but picked up some okra seeds today, and I'll give that a shot. Late for those too, but hopefully I can get some of em growin


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m thinkin` about plantin` a couple of hills too. Eatin` pumpkins, not those ornamentals. I`ve grown em before. What kind you gonna plant?


Gunna try to sell what ever might grow .... i always end up with powdery mildew ... doing something a little different this year and we'll see if it helps.


SnowHunter said:


> Congrats Hankus! Good lock tomorrow
> Night Sista
> 
> 
> ...



Never soaked seeds before, but ill try it.

All the corn came up fine, but the chickens kept it mowed down pretty bad, and with the lack of rain ... it was just a lost cause.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Snow you have time to grow the garden! It will do fine! my late crops do fine!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

I was gonna do a MQ, but I'm wayyyyy too far behind 


Congrats on the scores Hankus...holler!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Gunna try to sell what ever might grow .... i always end up with powdery mildew ... doing something a little different this year and we'll see if it helps.
> 
> 
> Never soaked seeds before, but ill try it.
> ...


Whatcha gonna try for the powdery milder stuff? What causes it?  Good luck with the replanting  

I got both garden areas fenced off with leftover wire/netting from building chicken coops  Though the goats are determined to knock em over every time they get out 


kmckinnie said:


> Snow you have time to grow the garden! It will do fine! my late crops do fine!


I hope so  Course if the danged cows keep tippin their makeshift water trough I won't get to water a darned thing


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna do a MQ, but I'm wayyyyy too far behind
> 
> 
> Congrats on the scores Hankus...holler!!!



Didnt get raptured huh?  

Hi Shmoo!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> LOLs



Hey idgit.... are you laughing at yourself now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Didnt get raptured huh?
> 
> Hi Shmoo!!!!




I think I did, I got stuck HERE..... 


Mooooooooschmoooooo


----------



## slip (Jun 20, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Snow you have time to grow the garden! It will do fine! my late crops do fine!


Yeah, people plant fall corn later then this and it works out good for them.


SnowHunter said:


> Whatcha gonna try for the powdery milder stuff? What causes it?  Good luck with the replanting
> 
> I got both garden areas fenced off with leftover wire/netting from building chicken coops  Though the goats are determined to knock em over every time they get out
> 
> I hope so  Course if the danged cows keep tippin their makeshift water trough I won't get to water a darned thing



Got some spray that should keep it away, and its "organic" so it goes with the whole idea of keeping mostly chemical free.

Some websites say "•Dampness or high humidity" can cause it .... and " These spores are carried to your plants by wind, insects and splashing water." So pretty much, the only sure-fire way to avoid it is to keep your plants away from air and water.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I did, I got stuck HERE.....
> 
> 
> Mooooooooschmoooooo





MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   

You get grass cut yet?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey idgit.... are you laughing at yourself now?



Most of the time! It helps ease the pain!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Didnt get raptured huh?
> 
> Hi Shmoo!!!!



Shmooo? How does he rank a shmoo?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, people plant fall corn later then this and it works out good for them.
> 
> 
> Got some spray that should keep it away, and its "organic" so it goes with the whole idea of keeping mostly chemical free.
> ...


Oh good grief  Well I guess we're all screwed there huh?  

Good luck with the spray stuff!! I had to break down and use some Sevin.....dang fireants  I've gotta remember to ask my farmin friends over in Bowdon bout what they use for the mildew stuff..they should know


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Shmooo? How does he rank a shmoo?



But you're my Wingman!!!  My Oyster shuckin, jig tyin Wingman!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> You get grass cut yet?



No Ma'am...it was hauntin' just a little while ago. I stepped outside and kept on thinkin' I was hearin somethin....grass was whisperin to me *Jeffffffffff....jefffff* 



rhbama3 said:


> Shmooo? How does he rank a shmoo?



NOYDB


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh good grief  Well I guess we're all screwed there huh?
> 
> Good luck with the spray stuff!! I had to break down and use some Sevin.....dang fireants  I've gotta remember to ask my farmin friends over in Bowdon bout what they use for the mildew stuff..they should know



Dadgum squash beetles or somethin is decimatin my squash plants


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am...it was hauntin' just a little while ago. I stepped outside and kept on thinkin' I was hearin somethin....grass was whisperin to me *Jeffffffffff....jefffff*
> 
> 
> 
> NOYDB



well fine, be that way! 
Oh, i just finished off the last of my/your blueberry jam. I need some more.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm out. See yall later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I did, I got stuck HERE.....
> 
> 
> Mooooooooschmoooooo


 What, huh? Somebody had a rupture??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well fine, be that way!
> Oh, i just finished off the last of my/your blueberry jam. I need some more.





10-4, you got it....gonna have another Big batch on the way soon. The bushes are loaded with them, and I noticed Teri has stocked up on jars


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, huh? Somebody had a rupture??



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh.... that word alone, HURTS


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No Ma'am...it was hauntin' just a little while ago. I stepped outside and kept on thinkin' I was hearin somethin....grass was whisperin to me *Jeffffffffff....jefffff*
> 
> 
> 
> NOYDB





Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum squash beetles or somethin is decimatin my squash plants


Hmmm I hope they don't get mine  course, none of its even broke through the soil yet 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What, huh? Somebody had a rupture??


I dunno, weren't me.. though I'm fixin to go test out the strawberries in the yogurt so I just might


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2011)

Gonna be a long hot miserable day tomorrow. I think I'll get a wink or two in. Y'all behave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm I hope they don't get mine  course, none of its even broke through the soil yet
> 
> 
> I dunno, weren't me.. though I'm fixin to go test out the strawberries in the yogurt so I just might


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a long hot miserable day tomorrow. I think I'll get a wink or two in. Y'all behave.



Sure thing, MIG....be careful out there!!! 

DON'T stay thirsty, my friend...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a long hot miserable day tomorrow. I think I'll get a wink or two in. Y'all behave.



Night Bro 

Yogurt texture needs work  but its still yummy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2011)

Reckon I'll call it a night...have a good one folks!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night...have a good one folks!!!




Night Shmoo! 

Think I will too... night yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 20, 2011)

okay, night ya'll.
Whoever leaves last, please turn off the disco ball.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum squash beetles or somethin is decimatin my squash plants


Seems like I read somewhere that if you wait, and plant squash later in the year you will miss the hatch............I haven't tested this theory yet


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, night ya'll.
> Whoever leaves last, please turn off the disco ball.



OK....which one of you jokers left the disco ball on?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2011)

OK drivelers, time to get those butts out of the bed.  Happy Tuesday to all of ya'll.  Try and stay cool and hydrated today cause it is going to be hotter than a $3 pistol out there.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK....which one of you jokers left the disco ball on?



That would have been Rutt...He was the last one here.....


Oh and morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

up and at 'em waders.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm wadin, I'm wadin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but there ain't nothin but sand in the creek...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm wadin, I'm wadin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but there ain't nothin but sand in the creek...



Morning MC,  hoping that will change soon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm wadin, I'm wadin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but there ain't nothin but sand in the creek...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm wadin, I'm wadin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but there ain't nothin but sand in the creek...



Run a hose to it from the well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Run a hose to it from the well.



Well......what well???  It ran dry 6 months ago !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

OK...morning all.   It's Tuesday and time to pony up some loose change so the disco ball can be running thru the night with out worries about who's gonna turn it off!   Everybody take any loose change out of your pockets and send it to me and I'll make sure the power company gets paid!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Morning all, happy tuesday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

YA'LL be sure to leave a message, k? 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626278

Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Seems like I read somewhere that if you wait, and plant squash later in the year you will miss the hatch............I haven't tested this theory yet




Hmmmmm.....need to check on that. They got them last year also



boneboy96 said:


> OK....which one of you jokers left the disco ball on?






Mornin folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been told that if you cover them with tule (sp?) until they bloom that will save them.

Having lost most of my early squash plants I am trying it right now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...morning all.   It's Tuesday and time to pony up some loose change so the disco ball can be running thru the night with out worries about who's gonna turn it off!   Everybody take any loose change out of your pockets and send it to me and I'll make sure the power company gets paid!




The check is in the mail


Morning all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Another _______ hot day!! Someone please make it stop!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have been told that if you cover them with tule (sp?) until they bloom that will save them.
> 
> Having lost most of my early squash plants I am trying it right now.




Dang.....I saved mine for an ample production last season with some liquid detergent and water in a spray bottle, but I don't think it had much effect on the eggs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The check is in the mail
> 
> 
> Morning all.




Mornin' Pops!!!



YaraG. said:


> Another _______ hot day!! Someone please make it stop!



It's just getting started.....

Howdy Ms. Yara


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have been told that if you cover them with tule (sp?) until they bloom that will save them.
> 
> Having lost most of my early squash plants I am trying it right now.


what is tule??? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> The check is in the mail
> Morning all.


Mernin!



YaraG. said:


> Another _______ hot day!! Someone please make it stop!


Relief is on the way!!!  Low 90's!! Whoo-hooo!!



Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....I saved mine for an ample production last season with some liquid detergent and water in a spray bottle, but I don't think it had much effect on the eggs


Shouldn't that have choked them out too??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Another _______ hot day!! Someone please make it stop!


I put the request in, but I not sure how long the wait is. 

Morning Mrs Gattis.  


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Pops!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Almost there

Morning Jeff


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Mornin`...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what is tule???
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...



It is a polyester cloth with small holes in it.   Spelling could be wrong.     I could not find any at the fabric shop so I bought another poly cloth with that seems to be working.  It has smaller holes but moisture seems to be getting through.   I was told that tule is available at hobby shops like the hobby lobby.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Pops!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have you been? It's been like this for about 44 days now.


Keebs said:


> what is tule???
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...


Is fall here yet?


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I put the request in, but I not sure how long the wait is.
> 
> Morning *Mrs Gattis*.
> 
> ...



 you said the magical words ... morning sunshine.

Yesterday it was so hot, that Troy and I ran around the house soaking eachother. I filled up every bucket in the house, with ice water. He ran behind me with the hose. I see a repeat happening again today.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


Sounds like you need to go on & head to the creek!



gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a polyester cloth with small holes in it.   Spelling could be wrong.     I could not find any at the fabric shop so I bought another poly cloth with that seems to be working.  It has smaller holes but moisture seems to be getting through.   I was told that tule is available at hobby shops like the hobby lobby.


Aaahhh! Gotcha!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



Mornin' ya handsome debil  Since ya know everything about everything, can ya do something about this ___ heat, please?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Where have you been? It's been like this for about 44 days now.
> Is fall here yet?
> you said the magical words ... morning sunshine.
> 
> Yesterday it was so hot, that Troy and I ran around the house soaking eachother. I filled up every bucket in the house, with ice water. He ran behind me with the hose. I see a repeat happening again today.


I honestly dread to see what August is gonna bring us & THANKING my Lucky stars, I do not drive a school bus any more!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what is tule???
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...


Good morning  


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


Mornin Sir


YaraG. said:


> Where have you been? It's been like this for about 44 days now.
> 
> Is fall here yet?
> 
> ...



We will refer to today as Round 2,  where everybody is a winner.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like you need to go on & head to the creek!




I`m gonna try to fit that into my plans for the the day. 





YaraG. said:


> Mornin' ya handsome debil  Since ya know everything about everything, can ya do something about this ___ heat, please?!?!





I surely can! Find you a nice flowin`, clearwater creek, out in the woods with overhangin` trees for shade, and white sand bottom, jump in, and enjoy the cooldown, South Georgia style. Try this, you`ll love it, and you`ll never forget the day you met me.  

These pics were taken yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like you need to go on & head to the creek!
> 
> 
> Aaahhh! Gotcha!!!



I used to 1X2 stakes leaving about 10 inches above ground with a nail in each.  The used some scrap wire and the nail to hold it and made an arc to hold the fabric up and made a tent.   Used dirt to hold the fabric down so no insects could get in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I put the request in, but I not sure how long the wait is.
> 
> Morning Mrs Gattis.
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a polyester cloth with small holes in it.   Spelling could be wrong.     I could not find any at the fabric shop so I bought another poly cloth with that seems to be working.  It has smaller holes but moisture seems to be getting through.   I was told that tule is available at hobby shops like the hobby lobby.





YaraG. said:


> Mornin' ya handsome debil  Since ya know everything about everything, can ya do something about this ___ heat, please?!?!



Morning ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I used to 1X2 stakes leaving about 10 inches above ground with a nail in each.  The used some scrap wire and the nail to hold it and made an arc to hold the fabric up and made a tent.   Used dirt to hold the fabric down so no insects could get in.


Dang, with that much work, is it helping??  I lost one plant to a dangadillo, but the others seem to be doing good, so far!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll


 Hiya!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna try to fit that into my plans for the the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather not run into water mocasins and copperheaded water cobras, ty.


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning
> 
> Mornin Sir
> 
> ...


Did you mean a weiner?


Keebs said:


> I honestly dread to see what August is gonna bring us & THANKING my Lucky stars, I do not drive a school bus any more!



I HATED driving a school bus!!! Didn't mind working on them so much but being in a hot & noisey bus, wasn't my thang.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Mornin' Mud


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'd rather not run into water mocasins and copperheaded water cobras, ty.





They spend all their time bein` worried about runnin` into me. They ain`t gonna bother you. Trust me.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I HATED driving a school bus!!! Didn't mind working on them so much but being in a hot & noisey bus, wasn't my thang.


I actually loved driving it, with or without kids!  But I do miss my young'uns!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

What up folks
Been awhile hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning people!
Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> Been awhile hope all is well with everyone.


 Oooooohhhh, I know THEM eyes!!!!!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.


 Tell her we're  for her!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> Been awhile hope all is well with everyone.




Howdy Douge.




rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.




Tell her we are thinkin` about her, and give her our regards.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.


Hope all goes well.



Keebs said:


> Oooooohhhh, I know THEM eyes!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell her we're  for her!!


Yep a lot like his daddy's whoever that may be..



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Douge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy NickIs it hot enough for ya? Days like today I'm glad I'm an inside wireman..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll


Morning Mud 


YaraG. said:


> I'd rather not run into water mocasins and copperheaded water cobras, ty.
> 
> Did you mean a weiner?
> 
> ...


Exactly 


dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> Been awhile hope all is well with everyone.


What is up Dougie? 


rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.



Prayers for a safe procedure, and a quick recovery.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Hope all goes well.
> 
> Yep a lot like his daddy's whoever that may be..
> 
> Howdy NickIs it hot enough for ya? Days like today I'm glad I'm an inside wireman..


 If'n you don't want him, I'll take him, any time!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They spend all their time being` worried about running` into me. They ain`t gonna bother you. Trust me.


Oh ok, now I feel 101% all better, lol. NOT!


Keebs said:


> I actually loved driving it, with or without kids!  But I do miss my young'uns!



I'm not being racist but I had a school bus full of Jewish kids, born with golden spoons in there mouths, that didn't mind treating a non Jew like a piece of poop.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Oh ok, now I feel 101% all better, lol. NOT!
> 
> 
> I'm not being racist but I had a school bus full of Jewish kids, born with golden spoons in there mouths, that didn't mind treating a non Jew like a piece of poop.


 Got ya, I had county kids that knew I knew Mama & Daddy by first name & would have them at my house cleaning/washing the bus if & when I had trouble!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what is tule???
> 
> 
> Mernin!
> ...



I think it is spelled tulle 

Anyway, it did help, but they kept coming and I thought I was gonna wash all the flavor off of'em



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...



Mornin Nic 



YaraG. said:


> Where have you been? It's been like this for about 44 days now.
> 
> Is fall here yet?
> 
> ...




Thank God for memory loss.....



Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna try to fit that into my plans for the the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang it Nic.....wait I know where a very similar spot is within walkin distance from here.



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll



Mornin Mudrow!!!



dougefresh said:


> What up folks
> Been awhile hope all is well with everyone.




Hey Douge.....come back more often



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.



Mornin bammer.....give her our regards. I need to get mine done soon, I reckon


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got ya, I had county kids that knew I knew Mama & Daddy by first name & would have them at my house cleaning/washing the bus if & when I had trouble!!


I got ... "How dare you, I will tell my parents, that you told me to shut up and you will be fired!" or "Who do you think you are, you christian?" Then I got nasty and would pull the bus over, call the office and let them have it in fluent hebrew, which I speak.


Jeff C. said:


> I think it is spelled tulle
> 
> Anyway, it did help, but they kept coming and I thought I was gonna wash all the flavor off of'em
> 
> ...



I have short term memory loss, ask Troy. It comes and goes and it drives him crazy.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If'n you don't want him, I'll take him, any time!


Don't think you could pry him out of my shadow..But we both like candy



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Douge.....come back more often


Been kinda busy covering up stuff on the sidewalk kinda like a cat would do..But things are looking a lot brighter and I might even hafta start wearing shades..

I'll try to stop in more often..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I got ... "How dare you, I will tell my parents, that you told me to shut up and you will be fired!" or "Who do you think you are, you christian?" Then I got nasty and would pull the bus over, call the office and let them have it in fluent hebrew, which I speak.
> 
> 
> I have short term memory loss, ask Troy. It comes and goes and it drives him crazy.



Who's Troy???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna try to fit that into my plans for the the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sure wished i had a flowing creek like that close to my house, i know where i'd spend my time. How far is that away from you?


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna try to fit that into my plans for the the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I would'nt give to be in that creek right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I got ... "How dare you, I will tell my parents, that you told me to shut up and you will be fired!" or "Who do you think you are, you christian?" Then I got nasty and would pull the bus over, call the office and let them have it in fluent hebrew, which I speak.
> 
> 
> I have short term memory loss, ask Troy. It comes and goes and it drives him crazy.


Ain't no way I coulda handled them, I don't think!!



dougefresh said:


> Don't think you could pry him out of my shadow..But we both like candy
> I'll try to stop in more often..


 Prolly not!



Jeff C. said:


> Who's Troy???


 Goofus, he's da one that yell's "CHOOT'EM, Liz" "CHoot'em"


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's Troy???



I thinks it's one of these people that call me mom. Or maybe it's this four legged thing that wants me to constantly feed it? I don't know but when you find out, let me know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I thinks it's one of these people that call me mom. Or maybe it's this four legged thing that wants me to constantly feed it? I don't know but when you find out, let me know.




WOW.....you've got a TALKING dog???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Before it get's too late.....wut's fer lunch??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Before it get's too late.....wut's fer lunch??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Before it get's too late.....wut's fer lunch??



Dont know yet but i sure iz hawngry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



You're awfully quick to pull out the whip


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WOW.....you've got a TALKING dog???



He is related to this idjit ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure wished i had a flowing creek like that close to my house, i know where i'd spend my time. How far is that away from you?





Half a mile, maybe. Takes me about 3 or 4 minutes to get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Whaaaaaat  



mudracing101 said:


> Dont know yet but i sure iz hawngry



Hmmm....I wonder why I thought you might be




mudracing101 said:


> You're awfully quick to pull out the whip




Isn't she though??? 



YaraG. said:


> He is related to this idjit ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLvhrj6IPCI&NR=1



Like I said, thanks for the memory loss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Half a mile, maybe. Takes me about 3 or 4 minutes to get there.



Is that in rabbit or tortoise?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that in rabbit or tortoise?




I could make it in two, if I was in a big hurry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Half a mile, maybe. Takes me about 3 or 4 minutes to get there.





Jeff C. said:


> Whaaaaaat
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder why I thought you might be



Hit em again Keebs , he aint learned yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Gonna be Zaxby's


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Half a mile, maybe. Takes me about 3 or 4 minutes to get there.



and you haven't invited me because......?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I could make it in two, if I was in a big hurry.



Like the Old bull said to the young bull...."why RUN when we can walk" 



mudracing101 said:


> Hit em again Keebs , he aint learned yet









mudracing101 said:


> Gonna be Zaxby's



That'll work



rhbama3 said:


> and you haven't invited me because......?



Ummmmmm.....nevermind


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

A'ight, gotta go run some errands...BBL


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and you haven't invited me because......?





Wish I could, Brother Robert. That`s one of those places that I`m lucky to get to go on myself. Dadgum lucky Klem has a key to the gate and the run of the place. Those two monster bucks in our den, he killed there.


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2011)

If anyone is ever in the Dallas area, ou gotta try this place.

http://www.hardeightbbq.com/


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

mattech said:


> If anyone is ever in the Dallas area, ou gotta try this place.
> 
> http://www.hardeightbbq.com/



 why?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.



Good News


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.



Glad to hear it Bama...wish her well for us!!!



mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.


Great news


Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it Bama...wish her well for us!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Great news


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

I think that ol' sun done fried my last good brain cell. First thing I wanted when I got back to the motel was a hot cup of coffee...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.



Please send her our love.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think that ol' sun done fried my last good brain cell. First thing I wanted when I got back to the motel was a hot cup of coffee...



 coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> coffee


 
I think maybe my brain thinks that it's so dadblasted hot outside that a cup of hot coffee is actually a cold drink....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.






Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Heeeeyyyy, birfdayboy.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyy, birfdayboy.................


 
Heeeyyyyy Shuggums...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heeeyyyyy Shuggums...



Check your pm's idjit


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think that ol' sun done fried my last good brain cell. First thing I wanted when I got back to the motel was a hot cup of coffee...



Mom does the same thing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heeeyyyyy Shuggums...


 didja get your coffee??



mudracing101 said:


> Check your pm's idjit


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Mom does the same thing.


My Daddy did too, he said it raised your internal temp to the outside temp & actually made you feel better.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> didja get your coffee??


 
Yes Ma'am. Not sure if it helped anything, but I got it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll drink a cup....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink a cup....


 Come on down, we'll kick up a little dust tonight..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> didja get your coffee??



Watch where you point that thing.


----------



## Otis (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes Ma'am. Not sure if it helped anything, but I got it.









Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink a cup....




I had some last night, might I suggest an Asian blend. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on down, we'll kick up a little dust tonight..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on down, we'll kick up a little dust tonight..



What time?"


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Watch where you point that thing.






Otis said:


> I had some last night, might I suggest an Asian blend.


 You found your kind in Gawja?!?!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

Why is that dog driving in the wrong seat?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What time?"


 
What time can you get here? or you wanna just wait til thursday night and meet us at Blackbeards at 6:30??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You found your kind in Gawja?!?!


 
Must have found it when he went and got his pedicure.



slip said:


> Why is that dog driving in the wrong seat?


 
Must be one of them Limey British dogs.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

Who was that masked man that just called me an idjit...


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have found it when he went and got his pedicure.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be one of them Limey British dogs.



Yep, that must be whats wrong with it .... british.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Why is that dog driving in the wrong seat?


Practicing to be a postman!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Must have found it when he went and got his pedicure.
> Must be one of them Limey British dogs.


Nope, GEn-U-Wine Redneck, can't ya tell??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Who was that masked man that just called me an idjit...


 
Was he wearin a mask? or just bad makeup?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Who was that masked man that just called me an idjit...


 I dunno, Quack ain't here...............



slip said:


> Yep, that must be whats wrong with it .... british.


 get your glasses on.............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

Many countries in the world drive on the left side of the road, and not the right.   Most use to be British colonies.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was he wearin a mask? or just bad makeup?





Keebs said:


> I dunno, Quack ain't here...............
> 
> 
> get your glasses on.............



I don't know, but just because my favorite color is clear and I want a pet airplane doesn't make me an Idjit..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Who was that masked man that just called me an idjit...



probably the same one thats talking about some new version that i cant find or work


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Its 4:30 and i'm so parched . Need cold bev.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> probably the same one thats talking about some new version that i cant find or work


Yep thats him..grrrr..He better be looking in the bushes for the next few weeks cuz I just found my chicken mask


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Yep thats him..grrrr..He better be looking in the bushes for the next few weeks cuz I just found my chicken mask



I just so happen to know where he's gonna b tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on down, we'll kick up a little dust tonight..



A "little" dust??? 



Otis said:


> I had some last night, might I suggest an Asian blend.



Got any Jamaican.....or Hawaiian 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> What time?"



Pick me up along the way!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I don't know, but just because my favorite color is clear and I want a pet airplane doesn't make me an Idjit..


 


mudracing101 said:


> probably the same one thats talking about some new version that i cant find or work


 


dougefresh said:


> Yep thats him..grrrr..He better be looking in the bushes for the next few weeks cuz I just found my chicken mask


 
Y'all talkin about the new GON / Woody's Version 7.4?? It's awesome, super fast, and the reply all button in pm's is da bomb...

Threeleggedpigmy sent me my copy by email. See if he'll be kind enough to let you in on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I just so happen to know where he's gonna b tomorrow.


Tomorrow's Wednesday, idjit!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

my my it sure looks hot outside.


yeap it is 99*


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A "little" dust???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah pigmy , pick him up on the way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

What a disappointing thread. The title is ever so misleading..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626351


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my my it sure looks hot outside.
> 
> 
> yeap it is 99*



That depends on where you are....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a disappointing thread. The title is ever so misleading..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626351


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That depends on where you are....



I am close to the place that I am.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tomorrow's Wednesday, idjit!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my my it sure looks hot outside.
> 
> 
> yeap it is 99*


 

Sissy, it's only 104 down here..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am close to the place that I am.



Wherever you go...you are there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sissy, it's only 104 down here..



Chilly 95 here....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all talkin about the new GON / Woody's Version 7.4?? It's awesome, super fast, and the reply all button in pm's is da bomb...
> 
> Threeleggedpigmy sent me my copy by email. See if he'll be kind enough to let you in on it.



Shhhhhh, It is not for the general public yet. Mods only


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm out ya'll , its only Tuesday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> shhhhhh, It is not for the general public yet. Mods only.


 
oops!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

mattech said:


> If anyone is ever in the Dallas area, you gotta try this place.
> 
> http://www.hardeightbbq.com/



I was gonna tell you about that place but wasn't sure you would find it. I used to eat there 2-3 times a month when I was travelling to Dallas last year.

You can eat all the bbq your stomach will allow and I like how you enter the place right there by the bbq pits .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> Bubbette is getting readyto go get her knee scoped and chiseled. Supposed to be there about noon and hopefully will be home by 3 but no time frame mentioned so far.





rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.


   Great news


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Many countries in the world drive on the left side of the rode, and not the right.   Most use to be British colonies.



So the Brits like being attached to an anchor line?   
rode 2 (rd)
n. Nautical 
A cable, chain, or rope, especially one attached to the anchor of a small boat.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[From Middle English at rode, at an anchorage, from rode, a riding; see road.]


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all talkin about the new GON / Woody's Version 7.4?? It's awesome, super fast, and the reply all button in pm's is da bomb...
> 
> Threeleggedpigmy sent me my copy by email. See if he'll be kind enough to let you in on it.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shhhhhh, It is not for the general public yet. Mods only



I wouldn't hold out much hope for the 7.4 version.  i hear it's got some major flaws, although they are being addressed as I type and should have a quick fix installed on the new 7.69 version set to come out next month.  That is if you can believe the developers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I wouldn't hold out much hope for the 7.4 version. i hear it's got some major flaws, although they are being addressed as I type and should have a quick fix installed on the new 7.69 version set to come out next month. That is if you can believe the developers!


 
So this is why some of my smileys don't show up?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2011)

Oy, ya'll done took off &.....................  later!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> So the Brits like being attached to an anchor line?
> rode 2 (rd)
> n. Nautical
> A cable, chain, or rope, especially one attached to the anchor of a small boat.
> ...



Sure hope they have good breaks on their cars....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I wouldn't hold out much hope for the 7.4 version.  i hear it's got some major flaws, although they are being addressed as I type and should have a quick fix installed on the new 7.69 version set to come out next month.  That is if you can believe the developers!


But remember, how long it took the S&S forum to show up. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So this is why some of my smileys don't show up?



At least you can set which smilies stay in your favorite block, and no more getting them jumbled up.  :ch eers:


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Sure hope they have good breaks on their cars....



Oh trust me, their cars are all broken up!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> But remember, how long it took the S&S forum to show up.
> 
> 
> At least you can set which smilies stay in your favorite block, and no more getting them jumbled up.  :ch eers:



You can keep the smileys the way you like them right now...ya just gotta program the jumbletron not to jumble them!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

99°F 


Why?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

okay, just got home and Bubbette woke up from her nap. Knee iced down and sitting in the recliner on her puter. She seems to think she's supposed to take it easy. I, on the other hand, have decided to keep her walker out of reach and make her work that knee. Doc removed a lot of busted cartilege and cleaned up some spots on the patella and joint. Maybe she'll stop whining now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just got home and Bubbette woke up from her nap. Knee iced down and sitting in the recliner on her puter. She seems to think she's supposed to take it easy. I, on the other hand, have decided to keep her walker out of reach and make her work that knee. Doc removed a lot of busted cartilege and cleaned up some spots on the patella and joint. Maybe she'll stop whining now.



Or you could just turn off the hearing aids.


----------



## killa86 (Jun 21, 2011)

hey everybody. i been workin alot lately. aint had no time for drivelin or wading lately. hows everybody doin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just got home and Bubbette woke up from her nap. Knee iced down and sitting in the recliner on her puter. She seems to think she's supposed to take it easy. I, on the other hand, have decided to keep her walker out of reach and make her work that knee. Doc removed a lot of busted cartilege and cleaned up some spots on the patella and joint. Maybe she'll stop whining now.



Ouch...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or you could just turn off the hearing aids.








killa86 said:


> hey everybody. i been workin alot lately. aint had no time for drivelin or wading lately. hows everybody doin



Evenin killa!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or you could just turn off the hearing aids.


Don't have any. But, after 22 years of marriage i have been able to tune her out without too much difficulty. 


killa86 said:


> hey everybody. i been workin alot lately. aint had no time for drivelin or wading lately. hows everybody doin


Hiya Killah! 


Jeff C. said:


> Ouch...


in the words of Coach Lindsey as i lay on the football field with my knee cap dislocated: "That ain't bad, kid. Just shake it off."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Robert, give our regards to Miz Helen!


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just got home and Bubbette woke up from her nap. Knee iced down and sitting in the recliner on her puter. She seems to think she's supposed to take it easy. I, on the other hand, have decided to keep her walker out of reach and make her work that knee. Doc removed a lot of busted cartilege and cleaned up some spots on the patella and joint. Maybe she'll stop whining now.



I hope she gets to feeling better


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, give our regards to Miz Helen!



will do.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey everybody. i been workin alot lately. aint had no time for drivelin or wading lately. hows everybody doin



   Killa86 in da house!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> will do.





And don`t forget!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, just got home and Bubbette woke up from her nap. Knee iced down and sitting in the recliner on her puter. She seems to think she's supposed to take it easy. I, on the other hand, have decided to keep her walker out of reach and make her work that knee. Doc removed a lot of busted cartilege and cleaned up some spots on the patella and joint. Maybe she'll stop whining now.


 
Sorry, I was busy issuing a tongue lashing over in the PF. Tell Helen to take it easy (regardless of liberal spousal advice) and to get to feeling better real quick like. She's a tough one, I know she'll work through this in a relatively quick manner.


Unlike that whiney old grouch we have here..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Blueberry pickin time, bama!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Blueberry pickin time, bama!!!



schweet!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I was busy issuing a tongue lashing over in the PF. Tell Helen to take it easy (regardless of liberal spousal advice) and to get to feeling better real quick like. She's a tough one, I know she'll work through this in a relatively quick manner.
> 
> 
> Unlike that whiney old grouch we have here..





  I saw that!!!   

What happened to our discussion over yonder??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that!!!
> 
> What happened to our discussion over yonder??


 
I brought him into congruent favor. Game over.


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

shore feels like a storm is a brewing outside ... rain? ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

slip said:


> shore feels like a storm is a brewing outside ... rain? ...



I've been watchin them clouds too, slip


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

slip said:


> shore feels like a storm is a brewing outside ... rain? ...





Jeff C. said:


> I've been watchin them clouds too, slip



U sure U 2 weren't just roaming around in the PF?   Looking like a storms a brewing over in there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U sure U 2 weren't just roaming around in the PF?   Looking like a storms a brewing over in there!



Can' believe i just had a post erased. Ever have one of those times that you respond to a post and don't even think about a different possible meaning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can' believe i just had a post erased. Ever have one of those times that you respond to a post and don't even think about a different possible meaning?


 
Shame on you..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can' believe i just had a post erased. Ever have one of those times that you respond to a post and don't even think about a different possible meaning?



join the crowd of double meanings.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can' believe i just had a post erased. Ever have one of those times that you respond to a post and don't even think about a different possible meaning?


 
You've got to be careful how you word things when you are discussing spanking in the PF.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shame on you..



on a DEE thread no less.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can' believe i just had a post erased. Ever have one of those times that you respond to a post and don't even think about a different possible meaning?




Yep....not your post in particular, but I saw that coming eventually. I had a few replies that I decided not to post 

My self moderation skillz are improving


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



oh shuddup.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



Shrimp/Chicken/Andouille/Tasso Jambalaya!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Shrimp/Chicken/Andouille/Tasso Jambalaya!!!



Publix mojo chicken and........ stuff.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shuddup.....



Just couldn't help yourself now could ya? 



Jeff C. said:


> Shrimp/Chicken/Andouille/Tasso Jambalaya!!!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> on a DEE thread no less.


 
When DEE enters the PF nothing good can come of it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When DEE enters the PF nothing good can come of it!



true, true.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Publix mojo chicken and........ stuff.








Les Miles said:


> Just couldn't help yourself now could ya?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!



Quite spicy too!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone watching the National Geographic Channel???
I think I want to become Amish....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone watching the National Geographic Channel???
> I think I want to become Amish....



I'm being forced to watch Masterchef. Think i'll go kill zombies instead.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm being forced to watch Masterchef. Think i'll go kill zombies instead.



What you killing zombies on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone watching the National Geographic Channel???
> I think I want to become Amish....



Don't have that in my pkg.....instead I've got 50 channels of absolute junk


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm being forced to watch Masterchef. Think i'll go kill zombies instead.



You want my iPad too.      


Stupid Zombies is by far the most addictive game evah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm being forced to watch Masterchef. Think i'll go kill zombies instead.





turtlebug said:


> You want my iPad too.
> 
> 
> Stupid Zombies is by far the most addictive game evah!





Jeff C. said:


> Don't have that in my pkg.....instead I've got 50 channels of absolute junk



Guess I'mon have to kill a few zombies too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't have that in my pkg...


 So many opportunities to get banned in a response to that one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What you killing zombies on?



http://www.kongregate.com/games/turboNuke/flaming-zombooka-2


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many opportunities to get banned in a response to that one.



I was doing so good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You want my iPad too.
> 
> 
> Stupid Zombies is by far the most addictive game evah!



No, i do not want your iPad. I haven't been able to find Stupid zombies online. Guess its a phone game only.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't have that in my pkg.....instead I've got 50 channels of absolute junk



You must have the basic package. You might need to upgrade.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i do not want your iPad. I haven't been able to find Stupid zombies online. Guess its a phone game only.


 
http://www.ehow.com/how_6972532_play-ipod-apps-pc.html


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://www.ehow.com/how_6972532_play-ipod-apps-pc.html



that is gibberish to me. 
Oh cool, Memphis Beat is on!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i do not want your iPad. I haven't been able to find Stupid zombies online. Guess its a phone game only.



I'll trade you my iPad for a Sammie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'll trade you my iPad for a Sammie!



He's snoring right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He's snoring right now.



He'd be more comfy snoring in my lap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> He'd be more comfy snoring in my lap.



Oh, i'm sure that all 110 pounds of lazy shedding canine would be more than happy to lay there and wheeze.


----------



## Otis (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh, i'm sure that all 110 pounds of lazy shedding canine would be more than happy to lay there and wheeze.


 

110 lbs? You need glasses if you are referring to my offer I made you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Otis said:


> 110 lbs? You need glasses if you are referring to my offer I made you.



idjit.....


----------



## Otis (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> idjit.....


 

what? You don't like Miguel's birthday present?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

Otis said:


> what? You don't like Miguel's birthday present?


 
Keep it up jackleg, i'll have your teleprompters fixed where you'll make a sho nuff fool of yourself on your next campaign speach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!! Rumschpringe is real!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW!!!! Rumschpringe is real!!!



Don't get so worked up watching the Amish old man. 

Quack said you only have so many of those pills left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So many opportunities to get banned in a response to that one.



 Go fer it!!! 



Les Miles said:


> You must have the basic package. You might need to upgrade.



Not basic, but a lot of JUNK, never the less


----------



## Otis (Jun 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep it up jackleg, i'll have your teleprompters fixed where you'll make a sho nuff fool of yourself on your next campaign speach.


 

do that and I will send her bigger sister next time 




Les Miles said:


> I got all worked up over that PM Otis sent me.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

Idgit


----------



## Brassman (Jun 21, 2011)

All alone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brassman said:


> All alone.



send Otis a PM. He's got the answer for you.


----------



## Otis (Jun 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idgit


 


Got your paypal. 30 minutes or less until delivery. 




rhbama3 said:


> send Otis a PM. He's got the answer for you.


 

10% for all referrals...just sayin'


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm



What are you hmmmmmmm'ing about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm





Les Miles said:


> What are you hmmmmmmm'ing about?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What are you hmmmmmmm'ing about?



Dunno....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



 Hi Shmoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Shmoo



 Hey there Moo moo


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Moo moo



How'd ya know what Iz wearin  That must be you peekin in da winder 

Hows things there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> How'd ya know what Iz wearin  That must be you peekin in da winder
> 
> Hows things there?











Purty good Snowy....ain't havin to cut too much grass, cause it's burnin up

Squash beetles wipin out my squash plants

I did pick my first mess of red maters today

How's thing goin on the farm, and your Family???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

just passing thru...niters all.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi snowy, bye snowy!~


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff, yack at ya in the morning!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good Snowy....ain't havin to cut too much grass, cause it's burnin up
> 
> Squash beetles wipin out my squash plants
> 
> ...


Yeah, grass pretty well scorched here, well, the pastures anyways  gonna hafta put out some hay in the next few days, and its only June 

Some Sevin should help the squash beetles, I think 

No maters for us this year  None of the seeds took, and the one plant we bought and planted seems to be dying 

Kids is good, Na is good  Farm is movin along... sellin some birds, tryin to keep the dog from eating eggs  and everyone else is tryin to keep cool 

Takin the 88yo land owner to the sale in Athens tomorrow. He's bed riddin, so I'm sure he'll enjoy bein out and about 

All is well! 

How be yer fam?



boneboy96 said:


> just passing thru...niters all.





boneboy96 said:


> Hi snowy, bye snowy!~


Hi Bob! Night Bob!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Jeff, yack at ya in the morning!



10-4 Bob...sleep well!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, grass pretty well scorched here, well, the pastures anyways  gonna hafta put out some hay in the next few days, and its only June
> 
> Some Sevin should help the squash beetles, I think
> 
> ...




All is well here, as far as they go...

Oh....I found sumpin for ya:


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> All is well here, as far as they go...
> 
> Oh....I found sumpin for ya:



Oh gawd, I can't show my kids that, they LOVE it  


Alright, off to bed! Yall enjoy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh gawd, I can't show my kids that, they LOVE it
> 
> 
> Alright, off to bed! Yall enjoy




10-4, Good night Snowy!!! I'm headin that way too.

Jared saw it and busted out laughin


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 21, 2011)

Two casino dealers are at the craps table when a cute blonde comes over and says, "I want to bet twenty thousand dollars on a single roll of the dice. But, if you don't mind, I'd I feel much luckier if I were completely nude." They say fine, she strips naked from the neck down, and rolls the dice. Then she screams, "I won! I won!" She starts jumping up and down, hugs each of the dealers, and then picks up her money and her clothes and walks away. For a minute the two dealers stare at each other. Then the first one says, "What did she roll, anyway?" The second dealer says, "I don't know. I thought you were watching


----------



## slip (Jun 21, 2011)

We just got about 3 sec of the lightest rain ya ever seen ..... could see stars in the sky the whole time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is outta surgery and probably already home by now. I was tied up with an emergency surgery over here but Jenny says she is doing well.


Best Wishes to Mizz Bubbette!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> When DEE enters the PF nothing good can come of it!




Flying low, and under the radar!!...........Good night Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 22, 2011)

Ol Trap Daddy is/was on a roll tonite


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

morning folks....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....



morning jm  

It is hump day and coffee is served.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

I believe I'll have a cup to go. Mernin droolers..


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> It is hump day and coffee is served.




Morning gobble....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good Morning fellow Drivelers.

More storms last night and a few more drops of rain.  Yesterday wasn't all bad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

Yesterday it almost broke triple digits here.   cooled down to bearable to sit on the porch after the sun went behind the trees.  No rain here . . . yet.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning fellow Drivelers.
> 
> More storms last night and a few more drops of rain.  Yesterday wasn't all bad.



Did you get the same stuff I did? I got some pretty good hail for about 10 minutes or so



gobbleinwoods said:


> Yesterday it almost broke triple digits here.   cooled down to bearable to sit on the porch after the sun went behind the trees.  No rain here . . . yet.



Rain is good as long as it is rain only,I just don't need the lightning and the winds that seem to be part of the recent storms...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't mind the light show but the winds  

It is starting to look more like storms out the window.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Morning all.   Happy happy hump day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Did you get the same stuff I did? I got some pretty good hail for about 10 minutes or so
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is good as long as it is rain only,I just don't need the lightning and the winds that seem to be part of the recent storms...




Mike, the first storm missed me by about a mile or so.  I knew that it was a bad one because of the continuous lightning and thunder etc.  The second one that came through really late last night had a lot of continuous lightning, thunder, high winds, and just a little bit of rain.  It didn't last too long.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike, the first storm missed me by about a mile or so.  I knew that it was a bad one because of the continuous lightning and thunder etc.  The second one that came through really late last night had a lot of continuous lightning, thunder, high winds, and just a little bit of rain.  It didn't last too long.



We got it from both pretty good...The first one just seemed to stop and grow from 520 south to Waynesboro...Then the hail hit us....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't mind the light show but the winds
> 
> It is starting to look more like storms out the window.


 They changed our chance of rain  to 50% from 30%!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.   Happy happy hump day!


 Hi Bob!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mike, the first storm missed me by about a mile or so.  I knew that it was a bad one because of the continuous lightning and thunder etc.  The second one that came through really late last night had a lot of continuous lightning, thunder, high winds, and just a little bit of rain.  It didn't last too long.


 Mornin!



jmfauver said:


> We got it from both pretty good...The first one just seemed to stop and grow from 520 south to Waynesboro...Then the hail hit us....


 Ouch!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

HUMP DAYMorning , How ya'll is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HUMP DAYMorning , How ya'll is


 MY FRIDAY, IzGREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They changed our chance of rain  to 50% from 30%!!
> 
> 
> Hi Bob!
> ...



Morning Keebs...Lots of trees to get cuttin on this afternoon



mudracing101 said:


> HUMP DAYMorning , How ya'll is



morning


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

NO WIND!! Rain all it wants, NO WIND!!! 


Mornin Yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> MY FRIDAY, IzGREAT!!!!!!!



Wait a dog on minute, your friday? I was not aware of this, Its not fair i tell ya , 




























































Oh well , Have a great 4 day weekend, .........It is only 4 right????????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning Keebs...Lots of trees to get cuttin on this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> morning





SnowHunter said:


> NO WIND!! Rain all it wants, NO WING!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



Morning


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> NO WIND!! Rain all it wants, NO WING!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



Morning Snowy.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Keebsgotafourdayweekend

Whoo Hoooo!!!

Well the clouds just opened here and it is raining without the lightening nor significant winds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Keebsgotafourdayweekend
> 
> Whoo Hoooo!!!
> 
> Well the clouds just opened here and it is raining without the lightening nor significant winds.



RAIN


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> NO WIND!! Rain all it wants, NO *WING*!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall






mudracing101 said:


> Wait a dog on minute, your friday? I was not aware of this, Its not fair i tell ya ,
> 
> Oh well , Have a great 4 day weekend, .........It is only 4 right????????????


 You didn't get my memo?!?! Oooooopppssss! 
I dunno, we'll see what happens by the time Monday gets here....... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Keebsgotafourdayweekend
> 
> Whoo Hoooo!!!
> 
> Well the clouds just opened here and it is raining without the lightening nor significant winds.


 Good for you!!  Now send me some!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 22, 2011)

BUsy Busy  Wednesday.   

Good morning All.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning


Mornin Mud 



jmfauver said:


> Morning Snowy.....


Mernin Mike!! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Keebsgotafourdayweekend
> 
> Whoo Hoooo!!!
> 
> Well the clouds just opened here and it is raining without the lightening nor significant winds.


Woohoo send it this way! 



Keebs said:


> You didn't get my memo?!?! Oooooopppssss!
> I dunno, we'll see what happens by the time Monday gets here.......
> 
> 
> Good for you!!  Now send me some!!



 dang fingers 

Mornin Sista! 

The pumpkins are growin  Aimee is absolutely ecstatic  

Cows busted another hose V and emptied the well last night  Anyone for a cow roast?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> BUsy Busy  Wednesday.
> 
> Good morning All.



Mornin AJ!  Gettin to be bout that time, aint it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

morning all

well snowy and Keebs I wish I could direct it but since it has already stopped here maybe it went both your directions.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> BUsy Busy  Wednesday.
> 
> Good morning All.


 Helllooooo Papapigmy!



SnowHunter said:


> dang fingers
> 
> Mornin Sista!
> 
> ...


 You gave me a well needed chuckle with the finger slip!!
I like roasted cow!!
Have ya'll tried electric fence on them suckers??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all
> 
> well snowy and Keebs I wish I could direct it but since it has already stopped here maybe it went both your directions.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin AJ!  Gettin to be bout that time, aint it?



Morning Miss Snowy!   We are really close.  Head down and cervix has started to soften.   I still think he is going to be a day or two late to keep the pigmy tradition alive  July 1st is still the date set.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Cows busted another hose V and emptied the well last night  Anyone for a cow roast?



I like steaks ,  just sayin


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Mud
> 
> 
> Mernin Mike!!
> ...



Do I hear a gathering for a cow roast over the 4th of July


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning all
> 
> well snowy and Keebs I wish I could direct it but since it has already stopped here maybe it went both your directions.


I hope so  but it does look like it rained last night 



Keebs said:


> Helllooooo Papapigmy!
> 
> You gave me a well needed chuckle with the finger slip!!
> I like roasted cow!!
> Have ya'll tried electric fence on them suckers??


Well, its right at the stock tank, they muddled around and pulled the hose w/the fittin out from underneath and walked all over it  

We did put some electric where they were crashin through gettin to another tank, and they weren't none too pleased   2800lbs of GG the Bull STRAIGHT BACKWARDS   




threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Miss Snowy!   We are really close.  Head down and cervix has started to soften.   I still think he is going to be a day or two late to keep the pigmy tradition alive  July 1st is still the date set.


Woohoo!!   Give Court a big ol hug from me


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I like steaks ,  just sayin


Me too 


jmfauver said:


> Do I hear a gathering for a cow roast over the 4th of July



Possibly


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, its right at the stock tank, they muddled around and pulled the hose w/the fittin out from underneath and walked all over it
> 
> We did put some electric where they were crashin through gettin to another tank, and they weren't none too pleased   2800lbs of GG the Bull STRAIGHT BACKWARDS


That'd been a good video!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Miss Snowy!   We are really close.  Head down and cervix has started to soften.   I still think he is going to be a day or two late to keep the pigmy tradition alive  July 1st is still the date set.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Helllooooo Papapigmy!
> 
> 
> You gave me a well needed chuckle with the finger slip!!
> ...


Hello Auntie Keebs  


mudracing101 said:


> I like steaks ,  just sayin


X2


jmfauver said:


> Do I hear a gathering for a cow roast over the 4th of July


Call Bbqboss bring his smoker and we will have a Snowy fourth of July gathering 


SnowHunter said:


> I hope so  but it does look like it rained last night
> 
> Well, its right at the stock tank, they muddled around and pulled the hose w/the fittin out from underneath and walked all over it
> 
> ...




I sure will.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Auntie Keebs
> 
> X2
> 
> ...




I don't think his smoker will be big enough....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I don't think his smoker will be big enough....



 

We can always have veal chops too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

morning, peeps!
Bubbette had a good night. The pain pills worked and she snored like a buzz saw all night. Which means i did not sleep good.
 Anyway, got a busy day at work today.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Auntie Keebs
> 
> X2
> 
> ...




YOu rang?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> YOu rang?



Hello Brother  



It looks as if we might a moooing problem needing to be solved 


Rhbama,  glad to hear Bubbette is doing good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Bubbette had a good night. The pain pills worked and she snored like a buzz saw all night. Which means i did not sleep good.
> Anyway, got a busy day at work today.


Mornin Wingman 

Glad to hear Bubbette is doin good!!! 


BBQBOSS said:


> YOu rang?



Mornin Matty


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Bubbette had a good night. The pain pills worked and she snored like a buzz saw all night. Which means i did not sleep good.
> Anyway, got a busy day at work today.


 You know you shoulda slept on da couch!
Glad she's doing ok!


BBQBOSS said:


> YOu rang?


 Heeyyyy badboy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

I like my steaks rare...just sayin'.   Oh and off to work...have a great day ya'll!   Hi to Miss Helen!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know you shoulda slept on da couch!
> Glad she's doing ok!
> 
> Heeyyyy badboy!



Bubba does NOT do couches!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I like my steaks rare...just sayin'.   Oh and off to work...have a great day ya'll!   Hi to Miss Helen!


Med Rare here!!  Have a great day, BB!



rhbama3 said:


> Bubba does NOT do couches!


_*ohreally*_??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nic's been playing around with the switches again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nic's been playing around with the switches again!!!!!!!!





That sound is one you never forget. And I don`t care how brave you are, or how many times an arc-breaker fails, or it goes phase to phase and phase to ground, your feet will NOT let you stay there, if you are in close proximity. it will bring out the rabbit in you. 

That`s why we wear (or wore) personal protective equipment. It saves lives... 

I sometimes find it hard to believe that I fooled with that mess for so long. 46,000 to 500,000 volts.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That sound is one you never forget. And I don`t care how brave you are, or how many times an arc-breaker fails, or it goes phase to phase and phase to ground, your feet will NOT let you stay there, if you are in close proximity. it will bring out the rabbit in you.
> 
> That`s why we wear (or wore) personal protective equipment. It saves lives...
> 
> I sometimes find it hard to believe that I fooled with that mess for so long. 46,000 to 500,000 volts.



Does it do that every time the switch is opened?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does it do that every time the switch is opened?



Stick your finger in the socket and find out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lemme stick my tongue to it & find out for you.


Les!!!  No need for that!!  Really, sweetie, I'll wait & see what Nic has to say............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Are we still talking about the socket???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does it do that every time the switch is opened?



There`s one down around Cairo that does that, everytime. 



Keebs said:


> Les!!!  No need for that!!  Really, sweetie, I'll wait & see what Nic has to say............





On that particular switch in the video, if you get within 11 feet of those wires, you are in danger of it "reachin` out and kissin` you".


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s one down around Cairo that does that, everytime.
> 
> On that particular switch in the video, if you get within 11 feet of those wires, you are in danger of it "reachin` out and kissin` you".



I bet it makes you feel tingly all over when it does that to ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Are we still talking about the socket???


 YeahUp!



Nicodemus said:


> There`s one down around Cairo that does that, everytime.
> 
> On that particular switch in the video, if you get within 11 feet of those wires, you are in danger of it "reachin` out and kissin` you".


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just ate Chili's, i do love them Texas chili cheese fries Now i need a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello all

Mater sammich!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just ate Chili's, i do love them Texas chili cheese fries Now i need a nap


:ke: glad I don't work wiff you!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Hello all
> 
> Mater sammich!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Back in my firefighter days, we had a power line come down from a transformer and arch it's way across someone's lawn.  It melted itself down around 2 feet into the ground...molten glass at the bottom from the sand/silica.   That left a lasting impression on me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :ke: glad I don't work wiff you!!




What....and miss out on those fringe benefits???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mater sammich sounds pretty good right about now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Back in my firefighter days, we had a power line come down from a transformer and arch it's way across someone's lawn.  It melted itself down around 2 feet into the ground...molten glass at the bottom from the sand/silica.   That left a lasting impression on me!



I saw the light once. It was only 110, but I had the END of a wire in EACH hand.....and the bulb was still lit


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw the light once. It was only 110, but I had the END of a wire in EACH hand.....and the bulb was still lit



Back in the tube and resister days, the TV repairman would take the top of the back of his hand to discharge the capacitors and check for continuity.  This way you couldn't tighten up your grip by muscle reflex, making a more permament connection!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What....and miss out on those fringe benefits???


 you menfolk & your strange addictions.................



Jeff C. said:


> I saw the light once. It was only 110, but I had the END of a wire in EACH hand.....and the bulb was still lit






boneboy96 said:


> Back in the tube and resister days, the TV repairman would take the top of the back of his hand to discharge the capacitors and check for continuity.  This way you couldn't tighten up your grip by muscle reflex, making a more permament connection!


~shaking head~ they just don't make *toughguys* like that no more.................


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

And Nic is correct...once you have heard that sound, you'll know it each and everytime you hear it again!   Transformers shorting or arcing out are very distinquisable sounds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Back in the tube and resister days, the TV repairman would take the top of the back of his hand to discharge the capacitors and check for continuity.  This way you couldn't tighten up your grip by muscle reflex, making a more permament connection!




Oh...I remember those days. As a matter of fact, one of my buddies was checking a capacitor on a 1000 watt amplifier....next thing I know he was knocked across the room. His CB handle was "space cowboy" though



Keebs said:


> you menfolk & your strange addictions.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhhh....I checked it wiff a full grip!!! Thank ya very much, Misspriss....



boneboy96 said:


> And Nic is correct...once you have heard that sound, you'll know it each and everytime you hear it again!   Transformers shorting or arcing out are very distinquisable sounds!




Yesssir....I've heard one very similar, not quite that loud, but when that lightning bolt came through the ground and bit me, I recall a similar sound prior to popping


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ya have to respect the power of electricity!       And try and avoid being the path of least resistance!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya have to respect the power of electricity!       And try and avoid being the path of least resistance!




It don't mess with me no more....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :ke: glad I don't work wiff you!!





Jeff C. said:


> What....and miss out on those fringe benefits???



Yeah , she could rub my belly why i take my nap


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....I checked it wiff a full grip!!! Thank ya very much, Misspriss....


 ~sigh~ and do you see many other menfolk like you around?!?!  



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , she could rub my belly why i take my nap


 You're a cat now???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , she could rub my belly why i take my nap



There ya go....Lawd, she's missin out!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Used too, when I would get shocked, I would stay mad for days. "Twicity" would do that to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Miss 4 day week-end ain't even talkin to us today


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Used too, when I would get shocked, I would stay mad for days. "Twicity" would do that to me.



How revolting!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That sound is one you never forget. And I don`t care how brave you are, or how many times an arc-breaker fails, or it goes phase to phase and phase to ground, your feet will NOT let you stay there, if you are in close proximity. it will bring out the rabbit in you.
> 
> That`s why we wear (or wore) personal protective equipment. It saves lives...
> 
> I sometimes find it hard to believe that I fooled with that mess for so long. 46,000 to 500,000 volts.



Nic,

Both my Dad and Brother worked High voltage..Never cared for the stories they told..Storm trouble was the worse


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ and do you see many other menfolk like you around?!?!
> 
> 
> You're a cat now???







Nicodemus said:


> Used too, when I would get shocked, I would stay mad for days. "Twicity" would do that to me.





I don't know about  MAD, Nic. I can tell ya this though, after that little lightning event, I moped around fer 3 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

A'ight gotta run out for a bit....BBL


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gotta run out for a bit....BBL


 hurry back!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Used too, when I would get shocked, I would stay mad for days. "Twicity" would do that to me.


what's the reason now?? 


boneboy96 said:


> How revolting!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Afternoon folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~ and do you see many other menfolk like you around?!?!
> 
> 
> You're a cat now???





Jeff C. said:


> There ya go....Lawd, she's missin out!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Used too, when I would get shocked, I would stay mad for days. "Twicity" would do that to me.


 I went to open the gate yesterday and found out the hard way i left the electric fence on I have watched a green pine tree burn from the inside out and knocked out power from Nashville to Ray city. When you do it at 1:30 pm  you cant even get out the bucket before the women folk call in and fuss," the power just went out and day of our lives is on!!!!!!!!!  "


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon folks


 Snowy in da Houuuuse!!!


mudracing101 said:


> I went to open the gate yesterday and found out the hard way i left the electric fence on I have watched a green pine tree burn from the inside out and knocked out power from Nashville to Ray city. When you do it at 1:30 pm  you cant even get out the bucket before the women folk call in and fuss," the power just went out and day of our lives is on!!!!!!!!!  "


 You used to be "one of them???"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Nic,
> 
> Both my Dad and Brother worked High voltage..Never cared for the stories they told..Storm trouble was the worse




I had some good times, but I also had some terrible times too.



Keebs said:


> what's the reason now??









mudracing101 said:


> I went to open the gate yesterday and found out the hard way i left the electric fence on I have watched a green pine tree burn from the inside out and knocked out power from Nashville to Ray city. When you do it at 1:30 pm  you cant even get out the bucket before the women folk call in and fuss," the power just went out and day of our lives is on!!!!!!!!!  "


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2011)

afternoon idjits


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Snowy in da Houuuuse!!!
> 
> You used to be "one of them???"



Hey Sista!!!    

Takin a breather.. gotta go find a missin calf shortly


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Snowy in da Houuuuse!!!
> 
> You used to be "one of them???"



No , Right of way crew, trimmed powerlines with four people, Foreman , one bucket truck , and two running the chipper.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!
> 
> Takin a breather.. gotta go find a missin calf shortly



The calf must of got wind of the cow roasting later and got out of Dodge


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon idjits


 you ain't old enough to come in here talking like that!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!
> 
> Takin a breather.. gotta go find a missin calf shortly


UhOh!



mudracing101 said:


> No , Right of way crew, trimmed powerlines with four people, Foreman , one bucket truck , and two running the chipper.





mudracing101 said:


> The calf must of got wind of the cow roasting later and got out of Dodge


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Snowy in da Houuuuse!!!
> 
> You used to be "one of them???"





AHEM!!! What is "one of them"?????    




SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!!!
> 
> Takin a breather.. gotta go find a missin calf shortly



How old a calf?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AHEM!!! What is "one of them"?????
> 
> How old a calf?


 One of dem burly, twicity werkin fellers....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> AHEM!!! What is "one of them"?????



MY brother is one of them, whatever that means Please explain Keebs


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> One of dem burly, twicity werkin fellers....................


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The calf must of got wind of the cow roasting later and got out of Dodge


Probably 


Nicodemus said:


> AHEM!!! What is "one of them"?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


less then a week old... The same one I stuffed under the fence to her mama a few days ago... poor Mama was lookin at me while we was fixin the water lines wonderin where her calf was


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Probably
> 
> less then a week old... The same one I stuffed under the fence to her mama a few days ago... poor Mama was lookin at me while we was fixin the water lines wonderin where her calf was





I hope ya`ll can find her.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MY brother is one of them, whatever that means Please explain Keebs


I done did!



Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got back from a little road trip out near Snowy's farm.

Gonna have me a little cookout tonight. 

Who likes their steaks medium and who likes well-done????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just got back from a little road trip out near Snowy's farm.
> 
> Gonna have me a little cookout tonight.
> 
> Who likes their steaks medium and who likes well-done????


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just got back from a little road trip out near Snowy's farm.
> 
> Gonna have me a little cookout tonight.
> 
> Who likes their steaks medium and who likes well-done????



 You owe the landowner about $700 for that 

Ok, off to find the calf.. yall enjoy


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2011)

Ground venison and home grown taters, collards, and a biscuit ... 


Oh, and its about to rain. i hope


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Otis (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 


Is that a result of last night?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Finally got a good HARD rain here but need more!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally got a good HARD rain here but need more!!!


 We need rain real real real bad down here..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Ground venison and home grown taters, collards, and a biscuit ...
> 
> 
> Oh, and its about to rain. i hope



It did...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need rain real real real bad down here..



Not sure if I can post this, reckon Nic'll fix it if not...

If so Hugh, then we could be:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Ground venison and home grown taters, collards, and a biscuit ...
> 
> 
> Oh, and its about to rain. i hope





Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Finally got a good HARD rain here but need more!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We need rain real real real bad down here..



Ya'll have a good'un............ my 4 day wkend startsssss...................... NOW!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

I like it when it's dark and wet outside... 


And I mean the rain Otis... so no more PM's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll have a good'un............ my 4 day wkend startsssss...................... NOW!!



10-4 Keebsy...have fun girl!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like it when it's dark and wet outside...
> 
> 
> And I mean the rain Otis... so no more PM's


 
I'm going to petition the mods to disable Otis's PM capabilities.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

Just got home.  Must have been one heck of a wind storm.  Lost several more trees and big branches out of others that I could see coming down the driveway.  Grill is bent and 100 yards down the way pushed up against the fence.  Will check to see the damage to the garden.   bbl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got home.  Must have been one heck of a wind storm.  Lost several more trees and big branches out of others that I could see coming down the driveway.  Grill is bent and 100 yards down the way pushed up against the fence.  Will check to see the damage to the garden.   bbl



Hope it didn't do too much damage Gobble....debris here also, for about the 3rd-4th time in the recent past. Finally got some rain with it though


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope it didn't do too much damage Gobble....debris here also, for about the 3rd-4th time in the recent past. Finally got some rain with it though



well some of the tomato plants and cages are blown over but will be okay.   some of the corn which is tasseling out is over but can be stood back up.   .3 inch of rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

I swear someone put a voodoo hex on Albany, it's rainin' north and south of us, but nothing here. Nic needs to put that loin cloth on again and get to dancin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I swear someone put a voodoo hex on Albany, it's rainin' north and south of us, but nothing here. Nic needs to put that loin cloth on again and get to dancin.



want me to leave town again?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I swear someone put a voodoo hex on Albany, it's rainin' north and south of us, but nothing here. Nic needs to put that loin cloth on again and get to dancin.



Why does it always have to be Nic!

You can do it M C I know you can!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=Rain...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7RNRN_en

Best I could do!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> want me to leave town again?



Or you could go turkey hunting


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Or you could go turkey hunting



Beats duck hunting!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

That was interesting 

Thank goodness I didn't water the garden today


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> That was interesting
> 
> Thank goodness I didn't water the garden today



Round 2 will be blowing through in a few hours. Be safe out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

I just performed a scorched earth dance out back, walked back to the house, found a snake, took it to the edge of the field and released it. A watched the rain clouds disappear. 


Snow, you find that calf?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2011)

come on rain


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just performed a scorched earth dance out back, walked back to the house, found a snake, took it to the edge of the field and released it. A watched the rain clouds disappear.
> 
> 
> Snow, you find that calf?



Was it a cobra or a puff adder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Was it a cobra or a puff adder?





It was what us down here call a spreadin` adder. Proper name is hognose snake. A black one.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was what us down here call a spreadin` adder. Proper name is hognose snake. A black one.



I caught one of those once. He was really aggressive. Crazy snake. 

Nic, have you ever found a crispy fried snake in any switchgear or stuff in your line of work?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was what us down here call a spreadin` adder. Proper name is hognose snake. A black one.



i caught one of those the other day


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I caught one of those once. He was really aggressive. Crazy snake.
> 
> Nic, have you ever found a crispy fried snake in any switchgear or stuff in your line of work?





They actually won`t bite you. Just bump their nose against you before they commence to play dead.

I found what was left of a big oak snake that had crawled out on a 46,000 volt insulator. His tail was still on the pole when his nose touched the phase. That didn`t last but a second, but it operated the line. Found a king snake laid across the lowside 120 volt lugs on a padmount transformer once too. He was charbroiled. have found several rattlesnakes that didn`t make it out of the wheat field when they were burned off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure if I can post this, reckon Nic'll fix it if not...
> 
> If so Hugh, then we could be:



    



gobbleinwoods said:


> well some of the tomato plants and cages are blown over but will be okay.   some of the corn which is tasseling out is over but can be stood back up.   .3 inch of rain



Glad to hear the damage was minimal 



rhbama3 said:


> want me to leave town again?




Fishing maybe??? 



Nicodemus said:


> I just performed a scorched earth dance out back, walked back to the house, found a snake, took it to the edge of the field and released it. A watched the rain clouds disappear.
> 
> 
> Snow, you find that calf?




My boy is outdoors now doing a rain chant!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> want me to leave town again?



That or grab your fishin gear and head to Chehaw,,,,,,,,,QUICK!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They actually won`t bite you. Just bump their nose against you before they commence to play dead.
> 
> I found what was left of a big oak snake that had crawled out on a 46,000 volt insulator. His tail was still on the pole when his nose touched the phase. That didn`t last but a second, but it operated the line. Found a king snake laid across the lowside 120 volt lugs on a padmount transformer once too. He was charbroiled. have found several rattlesnakes that didn`t make it out of the wheat field when they were burned off.



I know i've messed with a hognose before, but can't remember if that is the snake that releases an odor almost as bad as a skunk. It was quite a few years ago.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i've messed with a hognose before, but can't remember if that is the snake that releases an odor almost as bad as a skunk. It was quite a few years ago.





Yep, that`s one of em. That one "perfumed" me.  

Hugh, we on for tomorrow night still?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Round 2 will be blowing through in a few hours. Be safe out there.


Crap, well, it already took down my 1/2 finished milkin barn  



Nicodemus said:


> Snow, you find that calf?



Yeah....well, twice, actually. 

Got on the 4wheeler, searched 3 pastures, found her in a clump of thistle.. chase her to corner, snatch and sit her on my lap while driving the 4wheeler... know how hard that was?  She was NOT happy!

Get to the gate to the pasture my cow was in, shove her under and let Jezzie take over mothering duties (This was the 2nd time the Mama lost her) All is well. Turn around, and she ran into the fence on the other side of the pasture.. not good. I grab a rope halter, Na and I go snatch her up again, get halter w/lead line on her and let her wander up w/Jezzie.... stupid dog scares her, so she bolts under the fence before I can see which direction she's goin.   Get on 4wheeler again, go searching the pasture...rain comes, Snowy gets seriously soaked. Check pasture A, nothin, check pasture B nuttin, Lightening getting closer, get 1/2 of pasture C checked before lightening is right over us, so I park 4wheeler as close as I can, jump off and run to the house. 

Rain and lightening lets off, go back out and find her in another patch of thistle. Grab her (thank gawd for the halter! Stepped on the lead line)as she tried to skeedadle. Back on the 4wheeler, over to the gate again, park it. Walk her up to the house, try to bottle feed, no go. So I stuck her in with the goats... and I KNOW she can't get out of there  so at least no more crazy chases


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know i've messed with a hognose before, but can't remember if that is the snake that releases an odor almost as bad as a skunk. It was quite a few years ago.



That was the Bad Breath Blacksnake!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That or grab your fishin gear and head to Chehaw,,,,,,,,,QUICK!!!!



nope. Already got the shoes off and unless the beeper goes off, i'm done with mischief for today. 
 Sure hope the hog farm got some rain. I'm going nuts wondering what Bugsy's pigs have been up to for two weeks now. Got a lot to do before Monday. Have a stand i need to drill and put pins thru and need to go pick up some more of that high dollar corn at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Snow, if you didn`t already know, you do now. Those small calves can run like a deer.


----------



## Money man (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey I hate to bother you drivelers but I lost my keys, can any of you folks help me find them? I took a pic of where I left them last, if you see them, shout out!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Already got the shoes off and unless the beeper goes off, i'm done with mischief for today.
> Sure hope the hog farm got some rain. I'm going nuts wondering what Bugsy's pigs have been up to for two weeks now. Got a lot to do before Monday. Have a stand i need to drill and put pins thru and need to go pick up some more of that high dollar corn at Tractor Supply.



What stand you drilling on?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey I hate to bother you drivelers but I lost my keys, can any of you folks help me find them? I took a pic of where I left them last, if you see them, shout out!



You at Eddie's house?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Crap, well, it already took down my 1/2 finished milkin barn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Since Keebs ain't here..... You know good and well you sposed to take pitchers of stuff like that 

Glad you got her back


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2011)

Tou are on the your movie set! 
They are not in that room as far as I can tell!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey I hate to bother you drivelers but I lost my keys, can any of you folks help me find them? I took a pic of where I left them last, if you see them, shout out!




I know some Prison gals we might be able to recruit


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Evenin'.  
Another tough round of 'sky electricity' came by here at our building earlier 



Money man said:


> Hey I hate to bother you drivelers but I lost my keys, can any of you folks help me find them? I took a pic of where I left them last, if you see them, shout out!


 
Ain't gonna say until you bring back the sand castle destroyer


----------



## Money man (Jun 22, 2011)

You guy's aint no help. I gotta find those keys and get out of here before he returns.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Who?


And don't go into that Abbot & Costello routine, either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that`s one of em. That one "perfumed" me.
> 
> Hugh, we on for tomorrow night still?



Yep..


----------



## Money man (Jun 22, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Ain't gonna say until you bring back the sand castle destroyer



He's not gone, just takin a break and having a lil fun. He will be back!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

fishbait said:


> What stand you drilling on?



The one we brought back. I want to put pins thru the junction between the seat/foot section and the first ladder section. I don't want it popping  as we ratchet the stand to the tree next time. 
Planning to go Monday afternoon and fill feeders, check camera's, put a feeder up around two man plot somewhere, drag the two man stand back there, and then take the stand we brought back to the crooked tree road feeder. In addition to going and seeing if i can find that shooting rail knob on the barrel road. It's amazing how hard it is to find a replacement knob for that thing.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> He's not gone, just takin a break and having a lil fun. He will be back!


 
Ok,

well then your keys are in the last place you left them


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow, if you didn`t already know, you do now. Those small calves can run like a deer.


Oh yes  Glad the 4wheeler is faster then she is  


Jeff C. said:


> Since Keebs ain't here..... You know good and well you sposed to take pitchers of stuff like that
> 
> Glad you got her back



Yeah... well all it woulda been was hail and rain... I couldn't hardly see  

There wasn't much point takin a shower this mornin, I got 2 just lookin for the calf


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Evenin'.
> Another tough round of 'sky electricity' came by here at our building earlier
> 
> 
> ...



I was recently asked if I tweet. I answered, No, but I do toot a lot...

















Money man said:


> You guy's aint no help. I gotta find those keys and get out of here before he returns.



You beat me to that avatar...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

lawd, help me. I just can't stay out of the DEE thread. Theres just so much material to work with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes  Glad the 4wheeler is faster then she is



I've cut many a calf on a quarter horse, but I've never tried it on a four wheeler..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm going to petition the mods to disable Otis's PM capabilities.






rhbama3 said:


> want me to leave town again?





Les Miles said:


> Or you could go turkey hunting


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, help me. I just can't stay out of the DEE thread. Theres just so much material to work with.



I know what you mean.....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've cut many a calf on a quarter horse, but I've never tried it on a four wheeler..




You messicans ride purty good, dontcha!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

Robert, it`ll be good to see you tomorrow night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, it`ll be good to see you tomorrow night.



I hate facebook.....
I get yelled at for sumpin' i don't know anything about. 
I thought ya'll were going to Tifton. Thats why i said i couldn't go while on call.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate facebook.....
> I get yelled at for sumpin' i don't know anything about.
> I thought ya'll were going to Tifton. Thats why i said i couldn't go while on call.





Blackbeards, because we like you...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, it`ll be good to see you tomorrow night.



Theres a show on Rattlesnake wranglers coming on at 10pm on Animal Planet. I'd call it a horror movie, but you might consider it a documentary.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Theres a show on Rattlesnake wranglers coming on at 10pm on Animal Planet. I'd call it a horror movie, but you might consider it a documentary.


----------



## Money man (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, help me. I just can't stay out of the DEE thread. Theres just so much material to work with.



Enjoy it while it last, he will delete it soon enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You messicans ride purty good, dontcha!!!


So I've been told...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards, because i like it there...



fixed it for ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya.






That`ll work!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Enjoy it while it last, he will delete it soon enough.



Oh, i'm sure its gonna disappear, just a matter of whether he'll delete it before the jellystone warrior does.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So I've been told...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Heres mud in your eye


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2011)

Money man said:


> Enjoy it while it last, he will delete it soon enough.



That just aint right, Money man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Heres mud in your eye




 Watchu doin up in heah  

Whats fer supper??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchu doin up in heah
> 
> Whats fer supper??



A friend of Bubbettes brought us a honey baked ham, scalloped taters, devilled eggs, and a cake.
She needs to have surgery more often.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchu doin up in heah
> 
> Whats fer supper??



Funny you ask, the wife is working so its warmed up cheese dogs, not near as good as lunch.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

lawd, these snake wranglers remind me of swamp people.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A friend of Bubbettes brought us a honey baked ham, scalloped taters, devilled eggs, and a cake.
> She needs to have surgery more often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A friend of Bubbettes brought us a honey baked ham, scalloped taters, devilled eggs, and a cake.
> She needs to have surgery more often.




 
You makin me wanna go get my knee worked on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Funny you ask, the wife is working so its warmed up cheese dogs, not near as good as lunch.




I reckon she's LUCKY then


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, these snake wranglers remind me of swamp people.



You don't like swamp people???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon she's LUCKY then



I always get the short end of the stick when she is working. Almost starve to death. I'm gonna eat good tomorrow night though,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like swamp people???



I love Swamp People!
 I just don't want no part of hand- lining gators or reaching under a rock and dragging out a rattler.


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love Swamp People!



It used to be a good show, but they seem to be adding as much drama as they can. About to ruin it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

slip said:


> It used to be a good show, but they seem to be adding as much drama as they can. About to ruin it.



That's the way it is with most reality tv shows these days


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You don't like swamp people???



Choot yeah!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I always get the short end of the stick when she is working. Almost starve to death. I'm gonna eat good tomorrow night though,



You ain't sposed to eat the stick



rhbama3 said:


> I love Swamp People!
> I just don't want no part of hand- lining gators or reaching under a rock and dragging out a rattler.



Nosir...ain't stickin my hand under no rock



slip said:


> It used to be a good show, but they seem to be adding as much drama as they can. About to ruin it.



I hope they don't slip....I'll overlook most of it if possible


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Alright i'm checkin out ya'll , have a good night. 6 is coming early


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've cut many a calf on a quarter horse, but I've never tried it on a four wheeler..



Aint as easy, but them slidin turns make it rather fun 


Evenin Yall!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Aint as easy, but them slidin turns make it rather fun
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall!!!




Moooooooo to ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moooooooo to ya



Moo Shmoo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've cut many a calf on a quarter horse, but I've never tried it on a four wheeler..


 I'd love to see you on a horse............. c'on, I got a couple that need riding..................



RUTTNBUCK said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Heres mud in your eye


 My Friday, 'member??



SnowHunter said:


> Aint as easy, but them slidin turns make it rather fun
> 
> 
> Evenin Yall!!!


Glad ya found the calf though!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!


Dat's me! Starting my 4 day weekend!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dat's me! Starting my 4 day weekend!


 Rub it in why don't ya!!..........Still got one more day of corporate visitors!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Moo Shmoo







Keebs said:


> I'd love to see you on a horse............. c'on, I got a couple that need riding..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rub it in why don't ya!!..........Still got one more day of corporate visitors!!



Mitcharoo!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd love to see you on a horse............. c'on, I got a couple that need riding..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lovin the 4 day, aintcha Sista!!   You deserve it!!!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rub it in why don't ya!!..........Still got one more day of corporate visitors!!


Hey Mitch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Chocolate ice cream wiff chocolate syrup wiff walnuts is guud!!


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's the way it is with most reality tv shows these days


Yep, Duel Survival is another show i really like, that started out real good but they seem to be adding drama to more and more as it goes on. Not as bad as "Man Vs Wild" though.

They are both (duel survival and swamp people) still good shows, just wish they would let it stay simple.


Jeff C. said:


> I hope they don't slip....I'll overlook most of it if possible



Yeah, i try to overlook most of it to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mitcharoo!!!


'Sup Jeff!!.......I can hear the grass growing from here!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!


Hey Snowy!!...........Sounds like you had a good time wrangling cows today!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Snowy messed up my cookout plans for steak night


----------



## slip (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Snowy messed up my cookout plans for steak night



I thought it was going to be veal?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Rub it in why don't ya!!..........Still got one more day of corporate visitors!!


 sowwy............... call in sick & come help me clean up tomorrow for da company coming in.............



Jeff C. said:


> Mitcharoo!!!






SnowHunter said:


> You lovin the 4 day, aintcha Sista!!   You deserve it!!!
> 
> Hey Mitch!


Yeah I am, boss is taking off too & "SHE" has it by herself!!
I got some cleaning to do, some gardening & some "puting up" to do........... squash, okra, peppers & cucumbers...... searching the net to see what all I can do with it all!!



Jeff C. said:


> Chocolate ice cream wiff chocolate syrup wiff walnuts is guud!!


Oh gawd that sounds goooood!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sowwy............... call in sick & come help me clean up tomorrow for da company coming in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you coming to town tomorrow night for Blackbeards?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Jeff!!.......I can hear the grass growing from here!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!...........Sounds like you had a good time wrangling cows today!!



Indeed  BUT, believe it or not, I prefer IT over the sound of dying



Keebs said:


> sowwy............... call in sick & come help me clean up tomorrow for da company coming in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maggie like it too


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Jeff!!.......I can hear the grass growing from here!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!...........Sounds like you had a good time wrangling cows today!!


Oh yes, never a dull moment 


Les Miles said:


> Snowy messed up my cookout plans for steak night


You mighta got a 1/2lb roast off her... or 1 burgers worth of ground  



Keebs said:


> sowwy............... call in sick & come help me clean up tomorrow for da company coming in.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I can't wait to see whatcha come up with, puttin up all that nummy delicious stuff 

None of the peppers come up  But I think the okra, squash and cucs should do fairly well  

Aimees pumpkins are growing! Oh, and, she keeps tellin me she can't wait for the garden to grow, so we can stop wasting our money on food   Gotta love kids   

Alright, callin it a night, gotta run to SC tomorrow. Night Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes, never a dull moment
> You mighta got a 1/2lb roast off her... or 1 burgers worth of ground
> 
> Oh I can't wait to see whatcha come up with, puttin up all that nummy delicious stuff
> ...



Night Schmoo!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 22, 2011)

Headed to bed myself. See you folks later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Headed to bed myself. See you folks later.



TC Les...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sowwy............... call in sick & come help me clean up tomorrow for da company coming in.............


Wish I could!!..........Just not a possibility!!



Jeff C. said:


> Indeed  BUT, believe it or not, I prefer IT over the sound of dying


We got just enough rain here last week to make the grass shoot up, and need cutting again!!..........None since then!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could!!..........Just not a possibility!!
> 
> We got just enough rain here last week to make the grass shoot up, and need cutting again!!..........None since then!!



I get sick and tired of cutting so much when we're getting plenty of rain, but danged if I want to see it burn up either, after 9 yrs of slavin over it. The weeds just keep getting worse as it dries up....and you still gotta cut them 

With that bein said....I'm gonna go dream about Jared's idea, an air conditioned luxury car with lawnmower blades


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you coming to town tomorrow night for Blackbeards?


JUst can't do it, Bubba, huggzzz all around for me, K?  and PICTURES!11111111111



SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes, never a dull moment
> You mighta got a 1/2lb roast off her... or 1 burgers worth of ground
> 
> Oh I can't wait to see whatcha come up with, puttin up all that nummy delicious stuff
> ...


You got a smart young'un there!!!  Granma is bringing me a Ball Canning Book.......... Can't wait to check it out!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish I could!!..........Just not a possibility!!
> 
> We got just enough rain here last week to make the grass shoot up, and need cutting again!!..........None since then!!


Miss ya'll!



Jeff C. said:


> I get sick and tired of cutting so much when we're getting plenty of rain, but danged if I want to see it burn up either, after 9 yrs of slavin over it. The weeds just keep getting worse as it dries up....and you still gotta cut them
> 
> With that bein said....I'm gonna go dream about Jared's idea, an air conditioned luxury car with lawnmower blades


Think I'll join ya'll, got a lot to do tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I get sick and tired of cutting so much when we're getting plenty of rain, but danged if I want to see it burn up either, after 9 yrs of slavin over it. The weeds just keep getting worse as it dries up....and you still gotta cut them
> 
> With that bein said....I'm gonna go dream about Jared's idea, an air conditioned luxury car with lawnmower blades


That just may be Jared's Million Dollar Idea!!

Time for me as well!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2011)

Good Morning Seth and to the rest of you drivelers out there.

Where is the diving board on that big swimming pool of coffee this morning???  I bet after a morning swim in that "big" cup, you will be wide awake and ready to take on the world.  I hope everyone has a great day today and manage to stay cool.   

Ya'll please keep up the "rain dancing" because we could use lots of more rain BUT don't you dare do any of the "lightning, thunder, hail, and wind" dancing.  We have had enough of that to last a few years already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Ugggggh, scratch scratch scratch,, smack smack,,, Yaaawwwwwnnn.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin




What in the world you doing up this early? or should I say why ain't you gone to bed yet.....



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Seth and to the rest of you drivelers out there.
> 
> Where is the diving board on that big swimming pool of coffee this morning???  I bet after a morning swim in that "big" cup, you will be wide awake and ready to take on the world.  I hope everyone has a great day today and manage to stay cool.
> 
> Ya'll please keep up the "rain dancing" because we could use lots of more rain BUT don't you dare do any of the "lightning, thunder, hail, and wind" dancing.  We have had enough of that to last a few years already.




I came home to find a tree fell on the neighbors house...Thankfully it fell on the front porch and not the bedrooms....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2011)

my my Seth, thanks







morning drivelers and my your creeks be wade-able this afternoon


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ugggggh, scratch scratch scratch,, smack smack,,, Yaaawwwwwnnn.



Go back to bed it's just a bad dream..



gobbleinwoods said:


> my my Seth, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...




morning gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Go back to bed it's just a bad dream..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning jm  

sure looks like it could rain here anytime but one of those drizzle rains not a dark cloud thunderboomer.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm
> 
> sure looks like it could rain here anytime but one of those drizzle rains not a dark cloud thunderboomer.



A nice long drizzle would be a lot more use full then 1 big thunder bumper downpour


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning folks!  Man it has rained a lot at the house in the last 14 hours or so.  I think My grass grew about 4" over night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning ya'll , send some of that rain to T-town, it rained all around us last night and then drizzled as it cleared up. Not enuff to show in the gauge.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Well the old Silverado finally gave up the ghost.  She developed a new grinding noise in the drivetrain and I was tired of throwing money away  on a dying beast...  So I switched to the other side, so to speak.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , send some of that rain to T-town, it rained all around us last night and then drizzled as it cleared up. Not enuff to show in the gauge.



I hate it for the folks with gardens, lakes and animals that NEED the rain and aren't getting any.  I wish i could send those folks all the rain we have up here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hate it for the folks with gardens, lakes and animals that NEED the rain and aren't getting any.  I wish i could send those folks all the rain we have up here.



Thanks anyway but i cant talk to you anymore, for i see you have chosen the way of the darkside. Farewell my friend , b/c the path you are taking only leads to anger, then fear, witch leads to evil.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning folks!  Man it has rained a lot at the house in the last 14 hours or so.  I think My grass grew about 4" over night.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll , send some of that rain to T-town, it rained all around us last night and then drizzled as it cleared up. Not enuff to show in the gauge.



morning all....Matty the truck issue stinks...I know my Sonoma is going to give up soon but I just can't shoot her yet,she has been real good to me,only had the Alternator go bad last year and this year was the flex fuel sensor....I just need 1 or 2 more yrs to save for a new one...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks anyway but i cant talk to you anymore, for i see you have chosen the way of the darkside. Farewell my friend , b/c the path you are taking only leads to anger, then fear, witch leads to evil.



   I hope you are wrong!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I hope you are wrong!



He is just mad that it's not parked in his driveway


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> He is just mad that it's not parked in his driveway



 hush it


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> hush it



Not gonna happen,ask anyone who has met me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Not gonna happen,ask anyone who has met me



True!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin



Preciate the coffee seth but that is Gobbles job 



BBQBOSS said:


> Well the old Silverado finally gave up the ghost.  She developed a new grinding noise in the drivetrain and I was tired of throwing money away  on a dying beast...  So I switched to the other side, so to speak.



Nice un!!!


Mornin folks!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new truck Matty!! 


Mornin Yall!!! 

Calf was nursing  Guess we're outta milk for a while, but the calf is full 

Ok, off to SC, yall enjoy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Congrats on the new truck Matty!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall!!!
> ...



Y'all be careful!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, wearing my new shirt "nice" so i can leave straight from work and go eat and i open the mustard bottle and it blew up on me Really? Thats my luck the lasts couple of days. I think i might need to wear a crash helmet around just in case. Stupid blankety blank mustard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, wearing my new shirt "nice" so i can leave straight from work and go eat and i open the mustard bottle and it blew up on me Really? Thats my luck the lasts couple of days. I think i might need to wear a crash helmet around just in case. Stupid blankety blank mustard





http://www.google.com/search?q=stai...u&sa=X&ei=dEgDTt_dIJO6tgfM0YD6DQ&ved=0CHcQrQQ

Just sayin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks anyway but i cant talk to you anymore, for i see you have chosen the way of the darkside. Farewell my friend , b/c the path you are taking only leads to anger, then fear, witch leads to evil.





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, wearing my new shirt "nice" so i can leave straight from work and go eat and i open the mustard bottle and it blew up on me Really? Thats my luck the lasts couple of days. I think i might need to wear a crash helmet around just in case. Stupid blankety blank mustard



Karma...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Karma...



You did this didnt ya, well be warned the power of the dark side if very tempting but its a journey you might not be able to return from


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> True!







SnowHunter said:


> Congrats on the new truck Matty!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall!!!
> ...



good to hear snowy


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the old Silverado finally gave up the ghost.  She developed a new grinding noise in the drivetrain and I was tired of throwing money away  on a dying beast...  So I switched to the other side, so to speak.



Now I know which truck to put the "Saints" sticker on the next time I see it at Boudreaux's.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now I know which truck to put the "Saints" sticker on the next time I see it at Boudreaux's.



I Will Cut You!! 

Speaking of B's, i went last Friday, where were you?  We all sat around and talked about you. . At least there was enough food on the bar for everyone, for a change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now I know which truck to put the "Saints" sticker on the next time I see it at Boudreaux's.



Don't ferget the LSU sticker


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now I know which truck to put the "Saints" sticker on the next time I see it at Boudreaux's.





BBQBOSS said:


> I Will Cut You!!
> 
> Speaking of B's, i went last Friday, where were you?  We all sat around and talked about you. . At least there was enough food on the bar for everyone, for a change.



Ya better listen Les, he put the bad Voo Doo on me this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

I see Keebsy babesy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2011)

Quick drive by, garden watered - check, fridge cleaned out - check, one load of clothes on the line (sheets)-check, vacuum cleaner cleaned out & ready to run-check.............. gawd I hate being a domestic engineer goddess!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick drive by, garden watered - check, fridge cleaned out - check, one load of clothes on the line (sheets)-check, vacuum cleaner cleaned out & ready to run-check.............. gawd I hate being a domestic engineer goddess!



You need to go back to work , sounds like you are working to hard


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick drive by, garden watered - check, fridge cleaned out - check, one load of clothes on the line (sheets)-check, vacuum cleaner cleaned out & ready to run-check.............. gawd I hate being a domestic engineer goddess!



DEE is gonna be stawkin you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> DEE is gonna be stawkin you


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I Will Cut You!!
> 
> Speaking of B's, i went last Friday, where were you?  We all sat around and talked about you. . At least there was enough food on the bar for everyone, for a change.



I had a business meeting and lunch down in Alpharetta that day. But I heard my favorite banded friend was there. 

I'm thinking that sticker will look real nice next to the GON sticker you already got.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I had a business meeting and lunch down in Alpharetta that day. But I heard my favorite banded friend was there.
> 
> I'm thinking that sticker will look real nice next to the GON sticker you already got.



Il will just paint a big Bama "A" on the hood and a couple "G"'s on the doors of that mercedes.


----------



## mattech (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice truck Boss.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the old Silverado finally gave up the ghost.  She developed a new grinding noise in the drivetrain and I was tired of throwing money away  on a dying beast...  So I switched to the other side, so to speak.





That`s a nice lookin` rig, Boss, fer shore. Is that cap on the bed waterproof? And can you lock it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

mattech said:


> Nice truck Boss.



Thanoks Matt! 


Nicodemus said:


> That`s a nice lookin` rig, Boss, fer shore. Is that cap on the bed waterproof? And can you lock it?



Thanks Nic.  Its not 100% waterproof.  I installed it on Tuesday and we got about 2-3" of rain up here yesterday and last night.  There were some torrential downpours on it but it held up well.  The front left and right corners leaked a bit and back near the tailgate leaked a little.  There was probably 3-4 tablespoons of water in there. I was pleased to only see that much. 

No, the cover itself is not lockable but the tailgate on the truck has a lock on it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

But with it being a soft top , it doesnt matter.  Its not going to stop a knife blade from just cutting it open.  I wanted that kind because it rollsup to the cab and latches so you can use the bed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well the old Silverado finally gave up the ghost.  She developed a new grinding noise in the drivetrain and I was tired of throwing money away  on a dying beast...  So I switched to the other side, so to speak.



All joking aside congrats on your new truck and i hope you enjoy it. It's nice.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks mud.  It was hard going to Ford, but right now, they make a lot better product than chevy, In my opinion.   My grandaddy retired from GM in Doraville so we have always had chevy's growing up.  I bet he rolled over in his grave last Thursday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks mud.  It was hard going to Ford, but right now, they make a lot better product than chevy



Alright , lets dont get carried away


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright , lets dont get carried away


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> What in the world you doing up this early? or should I say why ain't you gone to bed yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didint go to bed till six this mornin couldent sleep at all


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Whooo weee its raining


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Whooo weee its raining



sun is shining here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Whooo weee its raining





98 and sunny here. 

I really like the way you have your turkey displayed, Cody. It looks good.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I really like the way you have your turkey displayed, Cody. It looks good.



Sho'nuf!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sun is shining here


The sun came back out a little after that 5 minute shower...


Nicodemus said:


> 98 and sunny here.
> 
> I really like the way you have your turkey displayed, Cody. It looks good.



Thanks Nic, Jeff C gave me that plaque


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2011)

drive by.   howdy everyone.

And Boss that is a nice looking truck.   I like blue ovals.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure is slow today.   Keebers must be entertaining!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drive by.   howdy everyone.
> I like blue ovals.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sure is slow today.   Keebers must be entertaining!



yep, maybe she will pop in and say hey in a lil while


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drive by.   howdy everyone.
> 
> And Boss that is a nice looking truck.   I like blue ovals.



Thanks Gobbler! 



boneboy96 said:


> Sure is slow today.   Keebers must be entertaining!



Yeah shes being a slacker today... So is tripod.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sure is slow today.   Keebers must be entertaining!



Movin bout as fast as the unemployment rate and home values


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Shhhhhh .... y'all are too loud and keep waking me up!!! Don't make me open a can of whoop ___!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Shhhhhh .... y'all are too loud and keep waking me up!!! Don't make me open a can of whoop ___!



I could use the stimulation


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya'll be quiet YARA is sleeping


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll be quiet YARA is sleeping



Done woke me up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Done woke me up



Well , evenin there , how is ya?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , evenin there , how is ya?



Busy busy busy,  But  I  escaped for a moment


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Done woke me up



YO...update the days man...it's been t-9 days for 3 days now!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You need to go back to work , sounds like you are working to hard


Yep,I rest when I'm at work!



Jeff C. said:


> DEE is gonna be stawkin you






BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks mud.  It was hard going to Ford, but right now, they make a lot better product than chevy, In my opinion.   My grandaddy retired from GM in Doraville so we have always had chevy's growing up.  I bet he rolled over in his grave last Thursday!


Hate ya had to go to the dark side, but it's an "alright" LOOKING truck, the GON sticker made it look a lot better!


slip said:


> Whooo weee its raining


HERE TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Sure is slow today.   Keebers must be entertaining!





mudracing101 said:


> yep, maybe she will pop in and say hey in a lil while


Hey!


BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shes being a slacker today... So is tripod.


Izzz being a domestic goddess, hush it!


Just checking in, still cleaning & cleaning OUT, that's the key!! 
And yes, to tell ya'll I'm getting rain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

wooohhoo thunderstorm warning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep,I rest when I'm at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youre gettin rain ,Sunny here , how did that happen, thats good though maybe the bog track down from your place wont be to dry Sat. night


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks mud.  It was hard going to Ford, but right now, they make a lot better product than chevy, In my opinion.   My grandaddy retired from GM in Doraville so we have always had chevy's growing up.  I bet he rolled over in his grave last Thursday!


Na's grandaddy did too... and he NEVER bought a chevy 


slip said:


> Whooo weee its raining


Yall can keep it, we've had enough here for a couple days 


Keebs said:


> Yep,I rest when I'm at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woohoo! Rain!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use the stimulation





mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll be quiet YARA is sleeping



We have a house full of SICK people ... mama bear don't want to hear no racket, y'all here me in here!! Don't make me get a switch!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> YO...update the days man...it's been t-9 days for 3 days now!



Update    I believe we might have a holding pattern on the last day. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Thanks Gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah shes being a slacker today... So is tripod.



I been assisting persons in our office


----------



## mattech (Jun 23, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOO   HOOOOOOOOO!  



My three weeks in texas are now over, packing up my books and headin to the hotel, pack up and start the drive home. Gonna stop in West Monroe la, eat some crawfish and a good nights sleep and on the way to ga. 

Man do I miss that Ga soil!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> We have a house full of SICK people ... mama bear don't want to hear no racket, y'all here me in here!! Don't make me get a switch!


That is no fun, Shhhhhhh keep it quiet in here


mattech said:


> WOOOOOOOOOO   HOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What airlines are you flying


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just clouded up quick, something is fallin from the sky, i think ...could it be.... Its raining


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> We have a house full of SICK people ... mama bear don't want to hear no racket, y'all here me in here!! Don't make me get a switch!



Heres an idea turn off the computer


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Na's grandaddy did too... and he NEVER bought a chevy
> 
> Yall can keep it, we've had enough here for a couple days
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, since it hasnt rained in about two hours i went and checked out the garden .... the ground is already dry ... was kickin up dust already.


YaraG. said:


> We have a house full of SICK people ... mama bear don't want to hear no racket, y'all here me in here!! Don't make me get a switch!



Dont get your WHAT?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

It's spranklin' in Albeeny. Of course we are just pouring out some concrete, so it'll prolly come an all out frog drowner..


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's spranklin' in Albeeny. Of course we are just pouring out some concrete, so it'll prolly come an all out frog drowner..



Yeah it looks like yall are about to get a soaking down there.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

ATTENTION...ATTENTION please...keep it down in here...Yara's trying to get some rest.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's spranklin' in Albeeny. Of course we are just pouring out some concrete, so it'll prolly come an all out frog drowner..



Still on for this afternoon?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ATTENTION...ATTENTION please...keep it down in here...Yara's trying to get some rest.



whaat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's spranklin' in Albeeny. Of course we are just pouring out some concrete, so it'll prolly come an all out frog drowner..





It is fixin` to commence out here, looks like. 

We`ll see ya`ll in a little while.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It is fixin` to commence out here, looks like.
> 
> We`ll see ya`ll in a little while.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ATTENTION...ATTENTION please...keep it down in here...Yara's trying to get some rest.



OH, OKAY.




Sorry Yara


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Boy oh boy, y'all sure are asking for it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep,I rest when I'm at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See what I mean 


*Did y'all say sumpin about Yara???*


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Boy oh boy, y'all sure are asking for it!!!



Give it to me baby...give it to me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

jeff c. said:


> see what i mean
> 
> 
> *did y'all say sumpin about yara???*



earlier, why whats up


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Here lay the bodies of the wise ___ of the driveler, that gave that poor, innocent, sweet, lovable woman with an angelic name .... Yara.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Still on for this afternoon?



Yup!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Boy oh boy, y'all sure are asking for it!!!



you want me to sing u back to sleep


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Yara, hope all your sickly ones get better right quick. 

My regards...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Boy oh boy, y'all sure are asking for it!!!



Hay Baybay!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Here lay the bodies of the wise ___ of the driveler, that gave that poor, innocent, sweet, lovable woman with an angelic name .... Yara.





Seth carter said:


> you want me to sing u back to sleep



Oh dear lord please NO.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, hope all your sickly ones get better right quick.
> 
> My regards...



Hey Nic, does the redhead have any left over female kin folk that aren't hitched up yet? I'm bringin the landscape foreman with me tonight and he needs hitchin up. He's about 25, 6'3" and still tryin to figure life out.... He needs a good woman that'll tell him what it's gonna be..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh dear lord please NO.



shush idjit


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> you want me to sing u back to sleep


Pwease!


Nicodemus said:


> Yara, hope all your sickly ones get better right quick.
> 
> My regards...


Yuda is feeling better but I'm not trusting this virus. Troy is able to get out of bed now but still can't breath without winning about it ... big baby. I am just getting started and Sarah has been spared so far.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hay Baybay!!!



Lots of thunder and lightning ... I'm scared, come hold me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic, does the redhead have any left over female kin folk that aren't hitched up yet? I'm bringin the landscape foreman with me tonight and he needs hitchin up. He's about 25, 6'3" and still tryin to figure life out.... He needs a good woman that'll tell him what it's gonna be..





None that I can think of, Hugh. We might can fix him up with one of the waitresses.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh dear lord please NO.





 quit picking on me Setherd!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 23, 2011)

Lookin real stormy out now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Lots of thunder and lightning ... I'm scared, come hold me.



Right after I'm done at Blackbeards, I promise. Well, maybe I might need a nap first to sleep off all that food too, but I'll be there, sooner or later, I promise..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Pwease!
> 
> Yuda is feeling better but I'm not trusting this virus. Troy is able to get out of bed now but still can't breath without winning about it ... big baby. I am just getting started and Sarah has been spared so far.
> 
> ...



go to sleeep go to sleeep go to sleep little yara


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> None that I can think of, Hugh. We might can fix him up with one of the waitresses.



If'n that one that made me turn all red in the face was still there I bet she'd at least teach him a thing or two..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right after I'm done at Blackbeards, I promise. Well, maybe I might need a nap first to sleep off all that food too, but I'll be there, sooner or later, I promise..


Bring leftovers, unless you're cooking.


Seth carter said:


> go to sleeep go to sleeep go to sleep little yara



***snoring***


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n that one that made me turn all red in the face was still there I bet she'd at least teach him a thing or two..









YaraG. said:


> Bring leftovers, unless you're cooking.
> 
> 
> ***snoring***





Come on over and eat supper at Blackbeards with us. Personal invite, and you can even set next to me.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Bring leftovers, unless you're cooking.
> 
> 
> ***snoring***


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> go to sleeep go to sleeep go to sleep little yara









 seth, if your gonna sing, atleast let us drown it wif music


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> quit picking on me Setherd!



are not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Bring leftovers, unless you're cooking.


You sayin you don't like my cookin?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on over and eat supper at Blackbeards with us. Personal invite, and you can even set next to me.





Seth carter said:


>



Ssssshhhhhh 

 Setherd has me sweeeeeping ... leave a message at the sound of the beep ... beeeeeeee burp eeeep


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sayin you don't like my cookin?



I did not say that. 


Be good folks got to go


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> seth, if your gonna sing, atleast let us drown it wif music


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Ssssshhhhhh
> 
> Setherd has me sweeeeeping ... leave a message at the sound of the beep ... beeeeeeee burp eeeep





Too bad, I only ask once...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> seth, if your gonna sing, atleast let us drown it wif music





slip said:


> are not


LIES


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sayin you don't like my cookin?



You know that saying about never trusting a skinny cook?


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

I smell bacon cookin


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Too bad, I only ask once...



Ya never asked!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> LIES
> 
> 
> You know that saying about never trusting a skinny cook?



Well  you ain't talkin about me then!!!! I finally just last week sweated off enough belly to see my shoes again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Troy is asking me to shoot him! I think he is delirious ... someone help me!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well  you ain't talkin about me then!!!! I finally just last week sweated off enough belly to see my shoes again.



You're in trouble, if what you're concerned with, are you shoes lol.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Troy is asking me to shoot him! I think he is delirious ... someone help me!



Tell him im on my way


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Tell him im on my way





 I married the redneck, I get to put him out his misery!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Troy is asking me to shoot him! I think he is delirious ... someone help me!



You askin one of us to shoot him? 



YaraG. said:


> You're in trouble, if what you're concerned with, are you shoes lol.


I don't need to be concerned with that, as long as you're around to do,,,, ummm,,,,well,,,,hmmm,,,,,them umm,,,dangit,,,,errr,,,,turn your head and cough checks you did at the FPG.. Cept you wasn't askin anyone to cough..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Ya never asked!





Yes I did. Post # 863...


Quote:  Come on over and eat supper at Blackbeards with us. Personal invite, and you can even set next to me.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


Aint foolin nobody ... 


YaraG. said:


> I married the redneck, I get to put him out his misery!


Ok, but i get to atleast watch.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You askin one of us to shoot him?



I called first shot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes I did. Post # 863...
> 
> 
> Quote:  Come on over and eat supper at Blackbeards with us. Personal invite, and you can even set next to me.



If she's gonna make it by 6:30 we better call Guiness, cause a new land speed record is about to be set!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You askin one of us to shoot him?
> 
> 
> I don't need to be concerned with that, as long as you're around to do,,,, ummm,,,,well,,,,hmmm,,,,,them umm,,,dangit,,,,errr,,,,turn your head and cough checks you did at the FPG.. Cept you wasn't askin anyone to cough..


Don't answer him Yara, you will get an infraction!


Nicodemus said:


> Yes I did. Post # 863...
> 
> 
> Quote:  Come on over and eat supper at Blackbeards with us. Personal invite, and you can even set next to me.



You mean you are there with Hugh and didn't invite me, BEFORE making the plans? Now I'm hurt!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 23, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That is no fun, Shhhhhhh keep it quiet in here
> 
> 
> What airlines are you flying



The mattech van lines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

mattech said:


> The mattech van lines.



Have a safe trip!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Aint foolin nobody ...
> 
> Ok, but i get to atleast watch.
> 
> ...


Your scooter don't go over 10mph, sorry but you'll have to see it on youtube like everyone else.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If she's gonna make it by 6:30 we better call Guiness, cause a new land speed record is about to be set!!!



I'm not talking to you!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 23, 2011)

Where you eating crawfish at in West Monroe?

Cormier's across the river is a good place there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Your scooter don't go over 10mph, sorry but you'll have to see it on youtube like everyone else.
> 
> 
> I'm not talking to you!



I'm fixin to take a shower to wash the six pounds of dust off of me, I guess that means getting you to scrub my back is out of the question huh?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Aint foolin nobody ...
> 
> Ok, but i get to atleast watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Don't answer him Yara, you will get an infraction!
> 
> 
> You mean you are there with Hugh and didn't invite me, BEFORE making the plans? Now I'm hurt!!!





Well, I`m devasted!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm fixin to take a shower to wash the six pounds of dust off of me, I guess that means getting you to scrub my back is out of the question huh?




Hold your breath!


Nicodemus said:


> Well, I`m devasted!!



Put a band-aide on it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hold your breath!



Fine, I'll ask Troy. He ain't near as mean as you are..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hold your breath!
> 
> 
> Put a band-aide on it!





Ha! I`ll remember that!! Instead of Savannah, we`ll go to the mountains...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fine, I'll ask Troy. He ain't near as mean as you are..



Foul ball!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> ha! I`ll remember that!! Instead of savannah, we`ll go to the mountains...



i love you papa nic, don't leave me!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> i love you papa nic, don't leave me!!!!!





Alright, if you insist.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright, if you insist.







rhbama3 said:


>



Need some garlic butter for that?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



that stuff will make u fat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Need some garlic butter for that?



Not right now, but in about an hour i reckon garlic butter would go good with some seafood. 

So........ Nic is devastated that you won't go out with the messicans foreman after you shoot Troy?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Boy oh boy, y'all sure are asking for it!!!


like this bunch don't always do that?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean
> 
> 
> *Did y'all say sumpin about Yara???*






mattech said:


> The mattech van lines.


Safe travels, friend!!


rhbama3 said:


>


  I want some fried catfish.....................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not right now, but in about an hour i reckon garlic butter would go good with some seafood.
> 
> So........ Nic is devastated that you won't go out with the messicans foreman after you shoot Troy?







You got Miz Helen ready to meet us with us?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Jersey, we are good, you and me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> that stuff will make u fat



I'm already fat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You got Miz Helen ready to meet us with us?



She's hobblin' around so i guess she's getting ready.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm already fat.



fater


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not right now, but in about an hour i reckon garlic butter would go good with some seafood.
> 
> So........ Nic is devastated that you won't go out with the messicans foreman after you shoot Troy?


Wait, hold the bus, you're going too!! What am I chop ___ liver?!?!


Keebs said:


> like this bunch don't always do that?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Jersey, we are good, you and me.



They are going to Blackbeards and didn't invite me! Can you believe them?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm almost tempted to disown y'all!!! I can't believe what I'm reading ... the nerves of y'all! There ain't a band aide big enough for this booboo!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Wait, hold the bus, you're going too!! What am I chop ___ liver?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They`re just a bunch of unscrubbed heathens. 











Wait a minute, that describes me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> fater



Quack really needs to spend more time with you and your spelling homework.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Wait, hold the bus, you're going too!! What am I chop ___ liver?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blackbeards is good, but it ain't "drive all the way from Savannah just to eat supper with winder lickers" good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'm almost tempted to disown y'all!!! I can't believe what I'm reading ... the nerves of y'all! There ain't a band aide big enough for this booboo!



Want me to kiss it and make it all better?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

well, it didn't rain long, but at least it wet the grass.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re just a bunch of unscrubbed heathens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Blackbeards is good, but it ain't "drive all the way from Savannah just to eat supper with winder lickers" good.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Want me to kiss it and make it all better?



HEATHENS!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> HEATHENS!!!!!!





But this heathen sure thinks a lot of you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> HEATHENS!!!!!!



And? Your point?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've gotta come down that way and try Blackbeards one of these days!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I've gotta come down that way and try Blackbeards one of these days!





I`ll take a picture for you, and post it when we get back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Time to roll. See y'all in a minute or three.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Man oh man we're getting a _good_ soaking right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a start, Bob!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

just steped on a nail


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 23, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a start, Bob!!!



Yes sirree...that looks like a good start!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2011)

Yara, I'm like Wobert, Blackbeards is good, but not "special trip" good............ now, where are the pics???  oh wait, they may have just gotten seated if it's crowded.............


----------



## mattech (Jun 23, 2011)

Whatcya waitin' on Lizabeth.......choot choot CHOOOOT!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

had a good supper with the crew tonite at BB's I iz full as a tick......now I got to whittle on someone here in the OR  I hate call!!!!! ya'll be good I will try to pop in again sometime soon!!!
>>>------------->


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 23, 2011)

>>>>Good to meet ya mudracing 101!!! come back to our table any time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yara, I'm like Wobert, Blackbeards is good, but not "special trip" good............ now, where are the pics???  oh wait, they may have just gotten seated if it's crowded.............



I sent you a pic...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

The gang!!! It was a fun time, good food and even better company. Great seeing y'all one more time before I head back north of the gnat line.

Down the right side, the Blonde Grouch, the Redhead, Wander, Wobert Woo and Bubbette
Down the left side, MC, Klem, Mudracing, Kybowhunter, not seen, Kybowhunter's social director and Dougefresh


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The gang!!! It was a fun time, good food and even better company. Great seeing y'all one more time before I head back north of the gnat line.
> 
> Down the right side, the Blonde Grouch, the Redhead, Wander, Wobert Woo and Bubbette
> Down the left side, MC, Klem, Mudracing, Kybowhunter, not seen, Kybowhunter's social director and Dougefresh
> ...



Well don't bring any of those back with you. . . . 





gnats I am talking about.   The rest of crew looks like they are having a good time.   Except Bubbette seems to be camera shy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well don't bring any of those back with you. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nic ate so much that he made the Redhead take him to by a new recliner with more substantial weight limit..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

enjoyed it, Gang of heathens! 
That steak was pretty good and definitely something i'd order again.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The gang!!! It was a fun time, good food and even better company. Great seeing y'all one more time before I head back north of the gnat line.
> 
> Down the right side, the Blonde Grouch, the Redhead, Wander, Wobert Woo and Bubbette
> Down the left side, MC, Klem, Mudracing, Kybowhunter, not seen, Kybowhunter's social director and Dougefresh
> ...



Looks like a good time was had by all. I need to get down there one day and check the place out.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well don't bring any of those back with you. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know that a picture was being taken. It looks like I was tryin' to get my knee straightened out at the time.


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

Welp, we got us a little over a inch of rain here, best rain in months....Got spots tilled up to plant my pumpkins, fall gourds and more beans tomorrow.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like a good time was had by all. I need to get down there one day and check the place out.



U and me both Les!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic ate so much that he made the Redhead take him to by a new recliner with more substantial weight limit..





I found me a nice one too!! Had a great time folks, we surely did! Good times were had!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The gang!!! It was a fun time, good food and even better company. Great seeing y'all one more time before I head back north of the gnat line.
> 
> Down the right side, the Blonde Grouch, the Redhead, Wander, Wobert Woo and Bubbette
> Down the left side, MC, Klem, Mudracing, Kybowhunter, not seen, Kybowhunter's social director and Dougefresh
> ...



U need a better camera phone Hugh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U need a better camera phone Hugh!



It was Klems phone...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was Klems phone...



Well drats...Klem U need a better phone!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well 2am comes early...wish I was tired.       But I have to grab me some down time.      Niters all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

All that sweet tea made me thirsty....and I'm stuffed just thinkin about it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well 2am comes early...wish I was tired.       But I have to grab me some down time.      Niters all!



Niters Bob!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> U need a better camera phone Hugh!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was Klems phone...


There wasn't anybody there that could pony up a better camera???



boneboy96 said:


> Well 2am comes early...wish I was tired.       But I have to grab me some down time.      Niters all!


G'night Bob!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like yall had a terrific time at Blackbeards! 

Evenin Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There wasn't anybody there that could pony up a better camera???
> 
> G'night Bob!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin Mitch!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like yall had a terrific time at Blackbeards!
> 
> Evenin Yall



Hey der Snowyschmoo!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Looks like yall had a terrific time at Blackbeards!
> 
> Evenin Yall


Hey Snowy!!...........Doesn't look there will be any blackberries for cobbler!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!!


Sup Jeff!!..........Jared ever get that air-conditioned lawnmower worked out??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...........Doesn't look there will be any blackberries for cobbler!!
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff!!..........Jared ever get that air-conditioned lawnmower worked out??



Not yet, but as far fetched as it sounds....it's got me to studyin it, lookin out across this yard


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looking like its gonna be a duck gumbo kind of weekend. Bubbette and i stopped by Publix after supper and i picked up all the fixin's. Between the few woodies i had in the freezer and the ducks that Quack-bro was gracious to send me, should be a fine batch.
I seriously thought about trying italian sausage, but decided to go with what i knew works. Don't wanna screw it up, cause them ducks are too hard to come by!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey der Snowyschmoo!!


Hey JEffieSHmoo 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...........Doesn't look there will be any blackberries for cobbler!!
> 
> 
> Sup Jeff!!..........Jared ever get that air-conditioned lawnmower worked out??



Hey Mitch! 

Nope  Not from that pasture... I gotta sneak around the swampy pasture and see how those bushes are doin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking like its gonna be a duck gumbo kind of weekend. Bubbette and i stopped by Publix after supper and i picked up all the fixin's. Between the few woodies i had in the freezer and the ducks that Quack-bro was gracious to send me, should be a fine batch.
> I seriously thought about trying italian sausage, but decided to go with what i knew works. Don't wanna screw it up, cause them ducks are too hard to come by!



Sounds good!!

Check this out Bammer...just started pickin 'em!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good!!
> 
> Check this out Bammer...just started pickin 'em!!!



Blueberry Jam, pie, cobbler, pancakes, scones, ice cream, cheesecake, all sounds good. Keep picking!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet, but as far fetched as it sounds....it's got me to studyin it, lookin out across this yard


You know it wasn't that long ago that air conditioned cabs on tractors was unheard of!!



rhbama3 said:


> Looking like its gonna be a duck gumbo kind of weekend. Bubbette and i stopped by Publix after supper and i picked up all the fixin's. Between the few woodies i had in the freezer and the ducks that Quack-bro was gracious to send me, should be a fine batch.
> I seriously thought about trying italian sausage, but decided to go with what i knew works. Don't wanna screw it up, cause them ducks are too hard to come by!


When you have limited resources..... Stick with what you know works!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!
> 
> Nope  Not from that pasture... I gotta sneak around the swampy pasture and see how those bushes are doin


Just don't go behind any closed gates!!..........Well make that gates that are not yours!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking like its gonna be a duck gumbo kind of weekend. Bubbette and i stopped by Publix after supper and i picked up all the fixin's. Between the few woodies i had in the freezer and the ducks that Quack-bro was gracious to send me, should be a fine batch.
> I seriously thought about trying italian sausage, but decided to go with what i knew works. Don't wanna screw it up, cause them ducks are too hard to come by!



Hey Wingman 

Oh that sounds delicious 

I've only got a few more weeks and it'll be time for rabbit stew


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just don't go behind any closed gates!!..........Well make that gates that are not yours!!



Yeah.. I think I'll stay behind the get from #12... she's a charger  And we gotta go to the winter pasture and get pickin  

Gonna try and plant some round the fence up by the house, makes it easier


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Blueberry Jam, pie, cobbler, pancakes, scones, ice cream, cheesecake, all sounds good. Keep picking!



 Miz T is already bribin me...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You know it wasn't that long ago that air conditioned cabs on tractors was unheard of!!
> 
> When you have limited resources..... Stick with what you know works!!
> 
> Just don't go behind any closed gates!!..........Well make that gates that are not yours!!



True true....


Alrighty...nighty night folks!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good!!
> 
> Check this out Bammer...just started pickin 'em!!!


Elaine has picked few off of the bushes we have..........Tucker has picked his fair share as well!!

Good Night folks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman
> 
> Oh that sounds delicious
> 
> I've only got a few more weeks and it'll be time for rabbit stew




You mean you're going to thump thumper?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah, i'm outta here too. Stayed up long enough to watch Swamp People and eat a piece of cake. Sleep monstah has got me now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> You mean you're going to thump thumper?



You don't eat rabbit? 
Good stuff, little bro!


----------



## slip (Jun 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You don't eat rabbit?
> Good stuff, little bro!



I've never killed one, so i've never ate it. But i plan to thin out the herd a little behind the house come season (for the wild ones) ....


I just like to use that line when ever possible. My sister had a rabbit she named thumper


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 23, 2011)

slip said:


> I've never killed one, so i've never ate it. But i plan to thin out the herd a little behind the house come season (for the wild ones) ....
> 
> 
> I just like to use that line when ever possible. My sister had a rabbit she named thumper



rabbits almost as good as frog legs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2011)

Aaaahhh, looked like a fine crew to eat wiff, fine crew indeed!!!
Got a lot done, still need to do more, this domestic goddess crap is for da birds!!

Night ya'll..............


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


>



wassup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds good!!
> 
> Check this out Bammer...just started pickin 'em!!!



Front yard not 50 feet from house deer mowed down one of my blueberries bushes last night.  Went out on the front porch to eat dessert after supper and look over and said, 'don't band me', walked over there and all the branches were nipped off about a foot and a half above the ground.  Picked all the ripe ones off the other two.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well 2am comes early...wish I was tired.       But I have to grab me some down time.      Niters all!





Jeff C. said:


> Niters Bob!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> There wasn't anybody there that could pony up a better camera???
> 
> G'night Bob!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!





Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, looked like a fine crew to eat wiff, fine crew indeed!!!
> Got a lot done, still need to do more, this domestic goddess crap is for da birds!!
> 
> Night ya'll..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2011)

Back to the grind..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2011)

GOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS.  Happy Friday to all of you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

morning EE44, hankus, boney, and MC who speaks of grind like coffee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Coffee .......


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 24, 2011)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> >>>>Good to meet ya mudracing 101!!! come back to our table any time.


 Thank ya , and good to meet you too



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well don't bring any of those back with you. . . .





Nicodemus said:


> I found me a nice one too!! Had a great time folks, we surely did! Good times were had!





boneboy96 said:


> U need a better camera phone Hugh!


That camera was having  a hard time trying to focus past his big head


Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, looked like a fine crew to eat wiff, fine crew indeed!!!
> Got a lot done, still need to do more, this domestic goddess crap is for da birds!!
> 
> Night ya'll..............



Sure wishe ya would a made it, next time though 


Good Friday to the rest of ya'll , morning!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2011)

Morning!! Sho was nice to sleep in the morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning!! Sho was nice to sleep in the morning!



morning boss


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning!! Sho was nice to sleep in the morning!



morning boss and mud  

I slept in for me too.   But was up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Elaine has picked few off of the bushes we have..........Tucker has picked his fair share as well!!
> 
> Good Night folks!!



10-4, Maggie doesn't really eat them unless you hand feed her. Boudreaux on the other hand, will eat anything(cajun), but hasn't realized they are there for the easy pickins yet 



Seth carter said:


> rabbits almost as good as frog legs







gobbleinwoods said:


> Front yard not 50 feet from house deer mowed down one of my blueberries bushes last night.  Went out on the front porch to eat dessert after supper and look over and said, 'don't band me', walked over there and all the branches were nipped off about a foot and a half above the ground.  Picked all the ripe ones off the other two.



 I've been lucky, ofcourse mine are up against the house, so that keeps the deer away. I'm surprised the birds don't get more though.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back to the grind..





Hankus said:


> Yep



Hang in there fellers!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING FELLOW DRIVELERS.  Happy Friday to all of you.



Mornin EE444!!! Same back to ya 



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE44, hankus, boney, and MC who speaks of grind like coffee





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Coffee .......






Seth carter said:


> mornin



Thanks guys!!!

How you doin KY??? 






mudracing101 said:


> Thank ya , and good to meet you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin MUDDROW!!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Morning!! Sho was nice to sleep in the morning!



Top of the mornin to ya BOSS!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning boss and mud
> 
> I slept in for me too.   But was up in the middle of the night.


mornin



Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, Maggie doesn't really eat them unless you hand feed her. Boudreaux on the other hand, will eat anything(cajun), but hasn't realized they are there for the easy pickins yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mornin jeffro


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

It is the am,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is the am,



It is??? 

Mornin duuude!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Morning!! Sho was nice to sleep in the morning!


Yeah it was!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning boss and mud
> 
> I slept in for me too.   But was up in the middle of the night.


I was awake at 6:00, 7:00, missed 8:00 and said the heck with it at 9:15!



Jeff C. said:


> It is???
> 
> Mornin duuude!!!


 MOrnin Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2011)

First set of company just called, they'z almost here!!  Catch ya'll later!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Guess I aint the only one who slept late 

Mornin Yall!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Morning, peopleses!
Bout time to start thinking of a new thread title.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it was!
> 
> 
> I was awake at 6:00, 7:00, missed 8:00 and said the heck with it at 9:15!
> ...



Mornin Keebsy....



Keebs said:


> First set of company just called, they'z almost here!!  Catch ya'll later!!!!!!!







SnowHunter said:


> Guess I aint the only one who slept late
> 
> Mornin Yall!!



I was up wayyyy too early, went back to bed though 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peopleses!
> Bout time to start thinking of a new thread title.



Mornin bama, go ahead....I'm havin one of those bouts of braincell dysfunction today


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> First set of company just called, they'z almost here!!  Catch ya'll later!!!!!!!


Hey Keebs, Bye Keebs



SnowHunter said:


> Guess I aint the only one who slept late
> 
> Mornin Yall!!


 I had to get up and come to work


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peopleses!
> Bout time to start thinking of a new thread title.



Morning Bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure is slow around here today. 

This one is about done. Who's got next?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sure is slow around here today.
> 
> This one is about done. Who's got next?




 Time to finish this one!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Finish what one???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

this one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

Just finished brunch today.  Bacon, eggs, pancakes, potatoes, peaches.   With enough bacon left over for a BLT later.   I cooked more than we would eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Finish what one???


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> this one



This one right here? Or that one over there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> this one



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Just finished brunch today.  Bacon, eggs, pancakes, potatoes, peaches.   With enough bacon left over for a BLT later.   I cooked more than we would eat.



Wish you had posted this in the other one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> This one right here? Or that one over there?



Both um


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Both um



Over a 1000 

Wonder where the padlock is????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Over a 1000
> 
> Wonder where the padlock is????



With the recent rains.....the creek runneth over


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> With the recent rains.....the creek runneth over



Silly mods.... they left us drivelers all alone in here and unattended. 

Hankus.... crank it up a bit!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)




----------

